# BOG Seeds



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello people. I thought BOG deserved a lil time in the spotlight. If anyone has ever grown BOG strains or is growing BOG genetics, I'd really like to here what you think about the genetics...pics you might have of growing or cured BOG strains, info you might have just anything BOG related. Thanks


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2016)

BOG lsd in paper towels about 24 hrs. Good timing!


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 26, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> BOG lsd in paper towels about 24 hrs. Good timing!


Oh yeah cool......I just got some Lifesaver in the mail the other day and can't wait till these autos are done so I can pop a couple of the Lifesavers in the coco. Those guys at BOG a are great people man I suffer from some fucked up pain issues and I got to try BOG Lifesaver and it's amazing for pain also helped me sleep .....I emailed the to tell 5 hem what an amazing strain they had, they hit me back and was the nicest people to talk to and do business with. Where did you get your BOG Seeds from?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 26, 2016)

i grew his blue kush.. nothing kush about it from what i remember, and it doesn't really jump out in my memory, so it must not've been anything special..


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2016)

I think dank. It was us. These are large seeds.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 26, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> I think dank. It was us. These are large seeds.


You got them from The Dank Team then ?


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 26, 2016)

Something like 13 SEED for $85 bucks


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 26, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> i grew his blue kush.. nothing kush about it from what i remember, and it doesn't really jump out in my memory, so it must not've been anything special..


Damn.....that's a shame bro. I believe that Blue Kush is usuall|y around 18-20% thc......shit happens I guess ya know


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 26, 2016)

I think it was dankteam. I have an assortment. Next round Bog, time wreck and a couple others I can't remember. Blue Dream kikin in.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 26, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> I think it was dankteam. I have an assortment. Next round Bog, time wreck and a couple others I can't remember. Blue Dream kikin in.


If you ever want BOG strains again I would just deal with him directly. You pay 85 for 13 seeds most places if you deal with him directly you have a 2 pack min order but you can get 2 packs of 13 for 100....all his strains are dank as hell and resinous as hell.......check them out on INSTAGRAM for info


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 26, 2016)

Great Lakes Genetics https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bog


----------



## jboy420 (Jan 27, 2016)

My B.O.G growth bluekush


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks amazing man...nice job! What's are you growing in? What light? What nutes? Looks absolutely stellar like I believe BOG to be.


----------



## jboy420 (Jan 27, 2016)

It's a regular cfl grow about 580 watts worth no nutes, thinking if going organic 100% but might end up giving them some but seems to be developing pretty good... first grow


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 27, 2016)

jboy420 said:


> It's a regular cfl grow about 580 watts worth no nutes, thinking if going organic 100% but might end up giving them some but seems to be developing pretty good... first grow


Are you using tap water? If not your defiantly gunna need some calmag at some point but until they show you signs of needing it....keep doing what your doing its workin!!!


----------



## jboy420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yea is tap water


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2016)

Have heard of bog for years my next order is gonna be from greatlakesgenetics bodhi & bog are really catching my interest lately


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

Amazing genetics man.....really great people too. If you plan on ordering BOG genetics hit me up privately if possible and I'll let ya know how to get them straight from the source


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

jboy420 said:


> Yea is tap water


Just keep an eye open for a calmag deficiency....tap water does contain calcium and magnesium but sometimes certain strains like a bit more....but yeah man looking good...enjoy the fruits of your labor brother


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

jboy420 said:


> It's a regular cfl grow about 580 watts worth no nutes, thinking if going organic 100% but might end up giving them some but seems to be developing pretty good... first grow


Also keep in mind that alot of soil contains enough nutrients in it to get your ladies to flowering but then during the flowering period they eat alot more and need more than what the soil can provide.....if she needs food you will be able to tell. And if your ever gunna go with some nutrients to keep shit simple and very effective General Hydroponics Flora Nova Bloom can be used start to finish with amazing results


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 29, 2016)

Ordered the Sour Grapes on previous order from GLG. Sold out by the time my order got processed. That sucked! Had to choose SSDD for alternate choice. Not a bad second choice but been eye ballin them a while. What really sucks is the order that I placed this week i did not look to see if they were in stock because i thought they were still out, but they were not!.  Oh well..


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Ordered the Sour Grapes on previous order from GLG. Sold out by the time my order got processed. That sucked! Had to choose SSDD for alternate choice. Not a bad second choice but been eye ballin them a while. What really sucks is the order that I placed this week i did not look to see if they were in stock because i thought they were still out, but they were not!.  Oh well..


How would you like to order straight from BOG ? Never out of stock straight to the source....cheaper too


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 29, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> How would you like to order straight from BOG ? Never out of stock straight to the source....cheaper too


That would be great! Soo many dam beans to pop. Don't know if I should buy any soon. But please feel free to inform me how!!


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> That would be great! Soo many dam beans to pop. Don't know if I should buy any soon. But please feel free to inform me how!!


How much are you paying for BOG PACKS? THE TRUE BOG Packs come with 13 seeds not 10....if your only getting 10 a pack whoever selling them is taking 3 out....promise I'll tell ya how on my next message. I'm just curious to see how much people pay for packs of BOG


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> How much are you paying for BOG PACKS? THE TRUE BOG Packs come with 13 seeds not 10....if your only getting 10 a pack whoever selling them is taking 3 out....promise I'll tell ya how on my next message. I'm just curious to see how much people pay for packs of BOG


I paid $85 for a 13 pack of his Sour Strawberry.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 29, 2016)

$80 at GLG for 12 beans. I will only order from USA banks now.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well for 15 more bucks you can get 2 13 packs yep 50 bucks a piece the min order is 2 packs. Just check them out on INSTAGRAM their email address is on their page. Just email them tell them you're interested in purchasing how many ever packs will send you the shipping information. You send them cash or a blank money order soon as they receive it they ship your beans with tracking since I've been ordering from them I have ordered nowhere else they truly are amazingly nice people


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> $80 at GLG for 12 beans. I will only order from USA banks now.


You need to definitely check them out on Instagram then bro


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 29, 2016)

I live in Ohio and it takes about 8 days for me to send cash or money order then to receive my beans


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 30, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> Well for 15 more bucks you can get 2 13 packs yep 50 bucks a piece the min order is 2 packs. Just check them out on INSTAGRAM their email address is on their page. Just email them tell them you're interested in purchasing how many ever packs will send you the shipping information. You send them cash or a blank money order soon as they receive it they ship your beans with tracking since I've been ordering from them I have ordered nowhere else they truly are amazingly nice peopleView attachment 3596836


Thanks for the info bro! I will definetly look into that soon.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 30, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> How would you like to order straight from BOG ? Never out of stock straight to the source....cheaper too


Greetings, how can I order directly from him? There is a strain that he released 88 not sure what the correct name of it was.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 30, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Greetings, how can I order directly from him? There is a strain that he released 88 not sure what the correct name of it was.


Hit up the email on the BOG instagram page. 50$ for a 13 pack shipping included, 2 pack minimum, BOG satchel bag with an order of 4... 

https://www.instagram.com/bogseeds/


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yep that's all ya got to do....much cheaper huh.....it's nice getting 2 packs for what you pay for 2 anywhere else ya know.....and they are just amazing people they are like an older hippy couple and they are as amazing as their strains....they were very kind to me and I would not order off anyone else....


----------



## jboy420 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm about to pick up tiger bloom from fox farm ? Also used fox farm organic soil 


Johnnygrows420 said:


> Just keep an eye open for a calmag deficiency....tap water does contain calcium and magnesium but sometimes certain strains like a bit more....but yeah man looking good...enjoy the fruits of your labor brother


 to pick up


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 30, 2016)

If you want to try a great mix.....California Substrates Coco Coir for your medium and a great one part nutrient is General Hydroponics Flora Nova Bloom from start to finish....explosive results.....but if your gunna use coco read up a lil on it first


----------



## jboy420 (Jan 30, 2016)

What I decided to go with 


Johnnygrows420 said:


> If you want to try a great mix.....California Substrates Coco Coir for your medium and a great one part nutrient is General Hydroponics Flora Nova Bloom from start to finish....explosive results.....but if your gunna use coco read up a lil on it first


ecided


----------



## jboy420 (Jan 30, 2016)

Paid $85 for 13 pk and gave me 2 extra beans blue kush


Johnnygrows420 said:


> How much are you paying for BOG PACKS? THE TRUE BOG Packs come with 13 seeds not 10....if your only getting 10 a pack whoever selling them is taking 3 out....promise I'll tell ya how on my next message. I'm just curious to see how much people pay for packs of BOG


Paid


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 30, 2016)

jboy420 said:


> Paid $85 for 13 pk and gave me 2 extra beans blue kush
> Paid


How do I directly buy from him.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> How do I directly buy from him.


Email them they will send you the info. All packs $50 with 13 beans


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Email them they will send you the info. All packs $50 with 13 beans


I don't know their email.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 31, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> I don't know their email.


Shit my bad man....just check them out on INSTAGRAM. ...you can get breeder packs of 13 seeds for 50 bucks but ya need a 2 pack minimum....but most seed banks charge 85-100 for one pack anyways ...this way you get double the beans


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> Shit my bad man....just check them out on INSTAGRAM. ...you can get breeder packs of 13 seeds for 50 bucks but ya need a 2 pack minimum....but most seed banks charge 85-100 for one pack anyways ...this way you get double the beans


Yea cheaper to cut out middle man. I'll be spending $500 with them


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 31, 2016)

jboy420 said:


> What I decided to go with
> 
> ecided


Tigard bloom is good shit man used it many times then I got hip to the GH Flora bloom only start to finish...I have great results and it's simple....I like to keep shit simple.....


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea cheaper to cut out middle man. I'll be spending $500 with them


They are amazing people to man....older grandma grandpa type people....honest as the day is long and whe you can get them straight from BOG himself and for 50 bucks a pack....ya can't go wrong and if ya spend I think 200 ya get some free shit


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Jan 31, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> They are amazing people to man....older grandma grandpa type people....honest as the day is long and whe you can get them straight from BOG himself and for 50 bucks a pack....ya can't go wrong and if ya spend I think 200 ya get some free shit


If ya hit them up ....if ya could kindly let them know I hipped you to their INSTAGRAM page. That would be cool take care and enjoy the savings
.


----------



## jboy420 (Feb 6, 2016)

today is very sad day my babies were destroyed by my love one real heartbreak will start again as of today with a 5ftx24'inch growbox with locking mechanism 

r.i.p bluekush and nanas fix


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the good info you've posted here


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Thanks for the good info you've posted here


Info worthy of sharing with the world they are amazing people to man I'm a 42 year old single father on disability I don't have much money and these people really really reached out to me and was very kind I would recommend anybody to do business with these beautiful people


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> Info worthy of sharing with the world they are amazing people to man I'm a 42 year old single father on disability I don't have much money and these people really really reached out to me and was very kind I would recommend anybody to do business with these beautiful people


It sucks not being able to get ahold of the beans you need to take care of your pain because you can't afford them


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm 59 insulin dependent diabetic Im interested in their sour grapes I'm mainly an evening smoker as the neuropathy in my feet & legs hits me the hardest at night


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Man their Lifesaver strain is amazing for what your looking for I deal with neuropathy it's BOG'S Sour bubble crossed with a rare Subcools Jacks Cleaner crossed with a potent blueberry.......The Lifesaver or Sour bubble would work perfect for you


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 6, 2016)

I wish I could afford to order some Sour bubble but I still have some Lifesaver suds left and some growing


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 25, 2016)

My last bog lsd was males. Maybe this time.


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 25, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> They are amazing people to man....older grandma grandpa type people....honest as the day is long and whe you can get them straight from BOG himself and for 50 bucks a pack....ya can't go wrong and if ya spend I think 200 ya get some free shit


Will they ship seeds to non-legal states? I was considering going to the Cup in Denver to see them. $50 a pack if I buy two is totes reasonable.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 25, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Will they ship seeds to non-legal states? I was considering going to the Cup in Denver to see them. $50 a pack if I buy two is totes reasonable.


Yeah man he ships to legal States you just have to either send cash or money order soon as he receives it he ship sure beings with tracking I've done business with the man he's legit as they come him and his wife are really really great people I live in Ohio my orders arrive no problem


dandyrandy said:


> My last bog lsd was males. Maybe this time.


You mean the whole breeder pack of 13 Seed they were all male?


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 25, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> Yeah man he ships to legal States you just have to either send cash or money order soon as he receives it he ship sure beings with tracking I've done business with the man he's legit as they come him and his wife are really really great people I live in Ohio my orders arrive no problem


Word! That is great news. I have seen their instagram but I Don't have an account. How do you recommend contacting them?


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 25, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Word! That is great news. I have seen their instagram but I Don't have an account. How do you recommend contacting them?


Get there email address on their instagram and hit them up


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 25, 2016)

[email protected]


----------



## HKG (Feb 25, 2016)

I grew out blue moon rocks and sour grapes. Never talked to them but sounds like they are good people, but to be honest I wasn't impressed with the final product. For me the blue moon rocks were better than sour grapes , but no keepers nonetheless. Good luck though it was probably something I messed up . I had heard nothing but good things about them. Might give them another go down the road.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 25, 2016)

My favorites are sour bubble and lifesaver very potent very resinous very dance buds


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 25, 2016)

The bogglegum won a 2011 cup.....you possibly got a weaker pheno but anything I've ever grown from them under a 600 in coco came out amazing....I still run lifesaver mixed in with every crop


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 26, 2016)

QUOTE="Johnnygrows420, post: 12360197, member: 902235"]Yeah man he ships to legal States you just have to either send cash or money order soon as he receives it he ship sure beings with tracking I've done business with the man he's legit as they come him and his wife are really really great people I live in Ohio my orders arrive no problem

You mean the whole breeder pack of 13 Seed they were all male?[/QUOTE]
No I only planted 2. So many choices. I planted 3 this time.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh ok


----------



## astronomikl (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a question, does he send stuff overseas, say South America??


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't believe they do but email him [email protected] and ask.....I do know he use to distribute to overseas seed banks but he doesn't anymore and it's been quite a while since he has so if you do find them over seas ointment a seed bank they are not BOG


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bump... Anybody got any pics of bogglegum grown outdoors?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 29, 2016)

So how is the Bog Bubble? I just got the strain list and everything by emailing him just not sure what I want to order I'm in between at least 4 lines to try but on the fence of a few others. Might just get 4 lines to get the Bog bag though. Lol, but still not sure what 4 the cup winner for sure though. 

I have been checking them out at ICmag too just so many threads to sift through.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 29, 2016)

hey blunt, can u pm me that list....thanks man!


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 29, 2016)

My recommendations would be the sour bubble the sour LSD the lifesaver the sweet Cindy is really good too.......if your looking for dence nuts dripping in resin check out sour bubble


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> My recommendations would be the sour bubble the sour LSD the lifesaver the sweet Cindy is really good too.......if your looking for dence nuts dripping in resin check out sour bubbleView attachment 3619779


Yeah, that Sweet Cindy was definitely going to be 1 of them with them genetics their must be something good in their.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 29, 2016)

I use the Lifesaver for pain and it's amazing


----------



## questiondj42 (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh man, I'm going to email them on Friday and be like "yo, can I get one of each?"

Because I really want them all.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Feb 29, 2016)

him and his wife are amazing people too they got married as high school sweethearts and have just been breeding and developing amazing strains they are like really really cool grandma and grandpas kind compassionate giving people. I'll be honest the first time I talk to these guys I didn't have any money to order any genetics I just wanted to tell them how much there a lifesaver strain helps my pain they sent me a free pack out of the kindness of their heart like I said amazing people as honest as the day is long I wouldn't deal with anybody else


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent an email asking if they'll ship to Mr, and if they won't, if they'll be a thr CC in Colorado.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Mar 2, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Sent an email asking if they'll ship to Mr, and if they won't, if they'll be a thr CC in Colorado.


They will ship anywhere in the states


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 2, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> They will ship anywhere in the states


I'm looking forward to hearing back from them.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Mar 2, 2016)

They will hit you back quick too man


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> They will hit you back quick too man


For real they got back to me in like 24 hours and pretty helpful.


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 2, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> For real they got back to me in like 24 hours and pretty helpful.


Word. How did you pay? Did they take credit cards?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 2, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Word. How did you pay? Did they take credit cards?


I didn't yet but I'm just going to send cash they take money orders but I don't think they take credit cards. I've just only paid cash for seeds except 1 order with Attitude ain't been ripped off yet I usually do see more reviews first but looking around it seems pretty legit that it is BOG and I doubt he'll rip me off it's just bad for business because if I like his shit I'm buying more than 4 packs.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Mar 2, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I didn't yet but I'm just going to send cash they take money orders but I don't think they take credit cards. I've just only paid cash for seeds except 1 order with Attitude ain't been ripped off yet I usually do see more reviews first but looking around it seems pretty legit that it is BOG and I doubt he'll rip me off it's just bad for business because if I like his shit I'm buying more than 4 packs.


Hey guys.....I know you don't know me anymore than you know them but I'm telling ya they are the best people to do business with. I live in Ohio and I have never had a problem with them they are as honest as they come man really great people with killer genetics. Once they receive your loot they email you right away and when they ship they email you right away with a tracking number, also they encourage you to ship your loot with tracking so you see when it's delivered. I was the same way not wanting to send cash to places for shit but Mr Mrs BOG are amazing people.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

You sent cash to a PO box in Cali? I just emailed dude n he hit me up an hour later..thinking I'm gone grab lifesaver and bogglegum... 2 packs for a hundo. Just don't like sending cash to stranger


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> Hey guys.....I know you don't know me anymore than you know them but I'm telling ya they are the best people to do business with. I live in Ohio and I have never had a problem with them they are as honest as they come man really great people with killer genetics. Once they receive your loot they email you right away and when they ship they email you right away with a tracking number, also they encourage you to ship your loot with tracking so you see when it's delivered. I was the same way not wanting to send cash to places for shit but Mr Mrs BOG are amazing people.


I'm actually the opposite way I don't like giving out credit card numbers. Lol, I would rather get burned than use a credit card I read the fine print about the Patriot Act so I'm set with cards. No point having suspicious spending when I know for a fact the feds have been to town many times and it's a small fucking town sure it's never for weed but I don't want to be the first. Lol 

I'm going to order some just going to be about a week I just got done paying all the bills I can never manage to save money. Easy come easy go, nothing like being my own boss sure he can be a dick but he lets me get high on the job but that fucking asshole has me working 12+ hour days during harvest time!!


----------



## jeroly (Mar 3, 2016)

I bought a set of BOG LSD seeds from thedankteam. I traded some of them with another grower (in exchange for Super Silver Haze). He reported to me that one of the seeds autoflowered and is growing purple. The photo he sent me is attached below. It would seem unlikely that this is actually an LSD seed, no? If he's on the level about what the seed produced (I don't really know him but have no reason to doubt him - he was actually excited to have a mystery plant), I have to question the authenticity of the product being offered by TDT...has anyone else experienced something similar, either with BOG LSD or with the vendor?


----------



## questiondj42 (Mar 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I didn't yet but I'm just going to send cash they take money orders but I don't think they take credit cards. I've just only paid cash for seeds except 1 order with Attitude ain't been ripped off yet I usually do see more reviews first but looking around it seems pretty legit that it is BOG and I doubt he'll rip me off it's just bad for business because if I like his shit I'm buying more than 4 packs.


Word. Just got their email. I'll be sending a MO tomorrow or Monday. I doubt they'll rip anyone off. They've been doing this a long, long time! Glad they've made it so easy. I'm psyched!


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2016)

I sent an email and they replied in like 12 hrs. Got the info and mailed out a hundo with a tracking number. I ordered Sweet Cindy and Lifesaver. I've read nothing but good things about BOG and they came highly recommended in my "fruitiest strain" thread by more than one. I think I might do my first journal with the "Lifesaver" once I get em and I'm ready to pop em.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent mine out Wednesday $200 priority, Blue Moon Rocks, Sour Bubble, Bog Bubble and Sour Strawberry time to see what this dude's about..... in 3-4 months. Lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2016)

I was torn between Sweet Cindy and the Sour Strawberry. BOG Lifesavers kept popping up in conversation every time I mentioned super fruity so that one was definitely on the list for me. Gonna be a minute before I get mine popped as well. If anyone in MI has the real "Fuity Pebbles" strain I'd like to hear from ya.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 12, 2016)

jeroly said:


> I bought a set of BOG LSD seeds from thedankteam. I traded some of them with another grower (in exchange for Super Silver Haze). He reported to me that one of the seeds autoflowered and is growing purple. The photo he sent me is attached below. It would seem unlikely that this is actually an LSD seed, no? If he's on the level about what the seed produced (I don't really know him but have no reason to doubt him - he was actually excited to have a mystery plant), I have to question the authenticity of the product being offered by TDT...has anyone else experienced something similar, either with BOG LSD or with the vendor?
> View attachment 3622174


Whatever contaminated the seeds you sent to your friend must be contagious to humans, b/c it turned his hand purple too!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Bog seems like a pretty cool dude I asked him about his book and instead of sending me the clinch bag he is going to send me a CD of his book and he was charging $20 for the CD book. Say's he will be shipping out Monday dude is right up there with customer service. IMO, next week I'm popping my first batch of BOG beens jut which to start first I already got a bunch of shit going.  Hopefully his genetics are good from what I seen at ICmag he ain't no joke.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Got my BOG beans today.  First American seed order for me just got to see what I find definitely some nice ones at ICmag that Sour Bubble was picture of the month or some shit so they got potential and $50 a pack ain't bad much better than Doctor Greenthumb. Lol, 3 business days from the day my cash hit and free shipping.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 18, 2016)

Just got my beans from BOG today. Sweet Cindy and Lifesaver. Beans look good sized and fully developed. First US order here as well. Im happy this far. Now to wait it out for my other strains before I can pop any of these ..................


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 18, 2016)

jeroly said:


> I bought a set of BOG LSD seeds from thedankteam. I traded some of them with another grower (in exchange for Super Silver Haze). He reported to me that one of the seeds autoflowered and is growing purple. The photo he sent me is attached below. It would seem unlikely that this is actually an LSD seed, no? If he's on the level about what the seed produced (I don't really know him but have no reason to doubt him - he was actually excited to have a mystery plant), I have to question the authenticity of the product being offered by TDT...has anyone else experienced something similar, either with BOG LSD or with the vendor?
> View attachment 3622174


They dont do autoflower or fem beans at BOG. Were they in the original "breeder packs" when you got em from TDT? I'd suggest going right to BOG directly for beans. Its cheaper and right from the source.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Bog seems like a pretty cool dude I asked him about his book and instead of sending me the clinch bag he is going to send me a CD of his book and he was charging $20 for the CD book. Say's he will be shipping out Monday dude is right up there with customer service. IMO, next week I'm popping my first batch of BOG beens jut which to start first I already got a bunch of shit going.  Hopefully his genetics are good from what I seen at ICmag he ain't no joke.


You pop those? Im curious to see what others are getting from him. Im in the middle of a "Lifesaver" grow and im pretty happy with them so far. Phenos between all the plants are very close with hardly any variance. 4th wk of flower and they are getting frosty and beginning to smell so good like pink bubblegum. One of them has a bit of a grape bubblegum smell. Very happy overall so far with BOG gear, but we'll say for sure when its time to smoke.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 29, 2016)

5 pages and only two weak reports on bog grows. 
Come on!
Somebody had to grow bog bubble, or bogglegum!


----------



## questiondj42 (Jun 29, 2016)

kona gold said:


> 5 pages and only two weak reports on bog grows.
> Come on!
> Somebody had to grow bog bubble, or bogglegum!


I'm growing BoggleGum. It slows down significantly when topped. Grows quickly when untopped. Flowers quickly as advertised. Moderate yield. I can't speak to the quality because I've had both runs of it plagued by root rot, impacting the final product. I've switched to soil and will know more in about 10 weeks.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 29, 2016)

kona gold said:


> 5 pages and only two weak reports on bog grows.
> Come on!
> Somebody had to grow bog bubble, or bogglegum!


I'vre grown them, and when I chopped at 60 they were always done....i had a bog bubble for a few years that gave me big frost chunks with minimal trim needed....they were all pretty consistent high wise, but that one yielded very well, just need a lot of air circulation


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 2, 2016)

How do y'all buy direct from bog?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> How do y'all buy direct from bog?


Email them [email protected]


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Email them [email protected]


Good looking out


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 2, 2016)

I chopped some bog LSD a few weeks ago. I kept a clone so it must be good.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Good looking out


No prob fam


----------



## nobodies (Jul 2, 2016)

I still remember when bog first finished his bogglegum strain on overgrow.com.. was a long time ago now. Anyone else around from those days?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 3, 2016)

nobodies said:


> I still remember when bog first finished his bogglegum strain on overgrow.com.. was a long time ago now. Anyone else around from those days?


I am not from OG, but Ticks soggin box put me through college


----------



## 18B (Jul 3, 2016)

nobodies said:


> I still remember when bog first finished his bogglegum strain on overgrow.com.. was a long time ago now. Anyone else around from those days?


Oh I recall that time...I also remember that famous vacuum cleaner that was in all the shots..also remember he used to stack his pots up instead of transplanting them!


----------



## goodro wilson (Jul 3, 2016)

Blue moon rocks looks to be a heavy yielder


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 3, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Blue moon rocks looks to be a heavy yielder View attachment 3723668 View attachment 3723669 View attachment 3723670


What's the smell like I wanna grow this or lifesaver both are suppose to be great yielders


----------



## goodro wilson (Jul 4, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> What's the smell like I wanna grow this or lifesaver both are suppose to be great yielders


Yeah I was gonna try lifesaver too but I love blueberry weed so went with bmr I have a few different phenos but all smell like berries some are extra sweet but all with a definite blueberry smell and even the ones I thought wouldn't yield as much all seem to be surpassing my expectations weight wise it will be a nice harvest


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 4, 2016)

nobodies said:


> I still remember when bog first finished his bogglegum strain on overgrow.com.. was a long time ago now. Anyone else around from those days?


Yep, and I still have a pack of his Bogglegum that was a gift for winning an OverGrow pic of the week contest.


----------



## 18B (Aug 1, 2016)

BlueMoonRocks was a staple in my garden for many many years in the late 90 early 2000s..mine was a huge yeilder of blueberrygrapeness rockbuds..I honestly believe my wife at that time left me over losing that plant LOL!
I am going to buy a few more packs and try again..BOG has never let me down on finding a nice plant in packs of his seeds...had an LSD pheno that I passed the cut far and wide..sent it all over the US and Canada...UK even...many people loved her...


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

18B said:


> BlueMoonRocks was a staple in my garden for many many years in the late 90 early 2000s..mine was a huge yeilder of blueberrygrapeness rockbuds..I honestly believe my wife at that time left me over losing that plant LOL!
> I am going to buy a few more packs and try again..BOG has never let me down on finding a nice plant in packs of his seeds...had an LSD pheno that I passed the cut far and wide..sent it all over the US and Canada...UK even...many people loved her...


He's running a summer special right now.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> He's running a summer special right now.


When does it end ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> When does it end ?


Until the end of summer!!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Until the end of summer!! View attachment 3746859


Good looking out gonna hit em up in late august so I can make a decent order


----------



## CSF_Raziel (Sep 21, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Good looking out gonna hit em up in late august so I can make a decent order


FYI it ends 10/31


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Until the end of summer!! View attachment 3746859



Cash in mail only?

Its the usps I dont trust.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 25, 2016)

I've used the mail many times. Write your order on a piece of paper and use the paper to wrap the cash. Mail it in a priority mail envelope, the cardboard ones that aren't see through. It comes with tracking so it's kinda tough to mess with.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Cash in mail only?
> 
> Its the usps I dont trust.



Small flat rate box for $6 at USPS. They come with $100 insurance and tracking number and they move quick.


Nu-Be said:


> Yep, and I still have a pack of his Bogglegum that was a gift for winning an OverGrow pic of the week contest.
> 
> View attachment 3724127


I want these beans


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)

I was happy with the BOG Lifesaver. Good yield, and flavorful smoke.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 25, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I was happy with the BOG Lifesaver. Good yield, and flavorful smoke.
> View attachment 3789679 View attachment 3789680


What flavors did you get if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I was happy with the BOG Lifesaver. Good yield, and flavorful smoke.
> View attachment 3789679 View attachment 3789680


Just popped 8 regs, 2 ea of 4 strains, including Lifesaver. It came highly recommended.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> What flavors did you get if you don't mind my asking?


1 plant had some very hashy taste and she finished real early (49 days). That one wasnt really a favorite of mine. Then I had one that was just grape bubblegum, like the grape bubbletape bubblegum they used to sell. This one had me salivating on the plant. I chopped it at about 58 days and it actually lost a bit of its grapey bubblegum flavor after the cure. That one had some serious couch lock to it. Good strain for pheno hunters.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 25, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Cash in mail only?
> 
> Its the usps I dont trust.


Nah I sent a Blank MO


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah I sent a Blank MO


Thats the same thing Vato! Lol

Yeah I hit em up and it seems the mail risk is the only option. Shame too cause I want em all! 12 total. Lol But there is no way in hell i am sending 480 cash in the mail or a blank MO. WTF people its 2016 there are about a hundred ways to take a CC. Its a dang shame cause that's a killer deal too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 1, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Thats the same thing Vato! Lol
> 
> Yeah I hit em up and it seems the mail risk is the only option. Shame too cause I want em all! 12 total. Lol But there is no way in hell i am sending 480 cash in the mail or a blank MO. WTF people its 2016 there are about a hundred ways to take a CC. Its a dang shame cause that's a killer deal too.


I feel you bro but these people is legit as they come. My first order was for 400 I sent a blank MO with tracking


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I feel you bro but these people is legit as they come. My first order was for 400 I sent a blank MO with tracking


Its not them its usps. The very last time I sent usps to a well known bank. It was a good friend that owns it. I sent tracked with insurance. Well my bubbler arrived to him with a slit down the side and nothing inside. Luckily we are tight as fuck and he knows I would never do that. But this is like the third time over the years.

First was logic, then potpimp, sannies once outta 10, and my most recent a shop in Michigan.

How often do you send money in the mail bro? PM me how you send it.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Its not them its usps. The very last time I sent usps to a well known bank. It was a good friend that owns it. I sent tracked with insurance. Well my bubbler arrived to him with a slit down the side and nothing inside. Luckily we are tight as fuck and he knows I would never do that. But this is like the third time over the years.
> 
> First was logic, then potpimp, sannies once outta 10, and my most recent a shop in Michigan.
> 
> How often do you send money in the mail bro? PM me how you send it.


Dont ever do envelopes. Ship in a USPS Priority Mail flat rate box. Theres no slitting them open and theres no way to tell what is in it. Plus they come with tracking and $100 insurance. Best $6 you can spend for piece of mind.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2016)

Plus with a money order, if things dont go right, you can call and cancel the money order or find out who/where it was cashed if reported stolen. I only ship what insurance will cover if my package is looted/missing etc. If the insurance is only for $100...then only send $100 at a time. If you want to make a $400 purchase, then send 4 seperate $100 orders. You might not get all the freebies for a big order, but it sure beats getting ripped off for your cash and beans both.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

i have a bogglegum plant i just put into flower. hoping for a female, other seedling did not make it.

grew bogglegum back in 2002-3 and i did have a grape bubblegum pheno type back then. 

wish i would have found this thread before buying, i want sour bubble beans too....

guess i will have to go for some sour bubble and LSD or sour bubble and Lifesaver


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have a bogglegum plant i just put into flower. hoping for a female, other seedling did not make it.
> 
> grew bogglegum back in 2002-3 and i did have a grape bubblegum pheno type back then.
> 
> ...


Sour Bubble at my house is small but extremely strong and uniform and resemble old Hindu Kush plants. Dayender for sure! Some have blue buds.

I have a Sour Boggle at 55 days which is still not real big and very much Indica leaning with very tight nugs and many white pistils and little fade. Not much smell.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

cool, got any pics?

here is a bogglegum about a week ago


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2018)

No pics, sorry but the Sour Boggle is looking nice, extreme density!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> 1 plant had some very hashy taste and she finished real early (49 days). That one wasnt really a favorite of mine. Then I had one that was just grape bubblegum, like the grape bubbletape bubblegum they used to sell. This one had me salivating on the plant. I chopped it at about 58 days and it actually lost a bit of its grapey bubblegum flavor after the cure. That one had some serious couch lock to it. Good strain for pheno hunters.


Grape bubblegum!!!
One of my favorite scents and especially flavors.
Hard to find one that keeps it into the flavor.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 21, 2018)

W


hillbill said:


> No pics, sorry but the Sour Boggle is looking nice, extreme density!





hillbill said:


> Sour Bubble at my house is small but extremely strong and uniform and resemble old Hindu Kush plants. Dayender for sure! Some have blue buds.
> 
> I have a Sour Boggle at 55 days which is still not real big and very much Indica leaning with very tight nugs and many white pistils and little fade. Not much smell.


Have you run any of Bogs gear outside?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 21, 2018)

just planted these Sour Bubble along with a few others, they are outdoors and looking forward to getting some girls pregnant with the Mikado & Bright Moments pollen!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 21, 2018)

outdoors is where bogs gear shines. indoors they can be reeeeeaaaaaaaal slow veggers and too tight of internodal spacings.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> just planted these Sour Bubble along with a few others, they are outdoors and looking forward to getting some girls pregnant with the Mikado & Bright Moments pollen!
> View attachment 4076969


Is your Mikado the old Federation stock?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 21, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> outdoors is where bogs gear shines. indoors they can be reeeeeaaaaaaaal slow veggers and too tight of internodal spacings.


I ran Bogbubble outdoor last year in eastern Canada and it was very nice. Trying to decide what to run outdoors this year. Any suggestions?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 21, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is your Mikado the old Federation stock?


nahhh, had that about 10yrs ago & she was good, though reports of Hazemans Mikado are positive from what ive read, really need a quality heavy yielding early finisher, hence this pollen chuck with it as a stud...
heres another offering of the Mikado, got no idea about this one?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> W
> 
> 
> Have you run any of Bogs gear outside?


We have a serious helicopter problem here n the summer which is why I am indoors.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> We have a serious helicopter problem here n the summer which is why I am indoors.


i wanna run a couple little plants outside so bad, but holy shit. 

i don't live in a populated area either.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nahhh, had that about 10yrs ago & she was good, though reports of Hazemans Mikado are positive from what ive read, really need a quality heavy yielding early finisher, hence this pollen chuck with it as a stud...
> heres another offering of the Mikado, got no idea about this one?
> View attachment 4077028


Alternative seed company at hemp depot has a mikado x sour bubble


----------



## greencropper (Jan 21, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Alternative seed company at hemp depot has a mikado x sour bubble


wow i never saw that, i might see if i can find some grow reports on that!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 22, 2018)

greencropper said:


> wow i never saw that, i might see if i can find some grow reports on that!


I'm not 100% positive, but I think some of those Alternative Seeds at Hemp Depot are at least a couple of years old. If you do get some, I'd be curious how well they germinate for you. I have no problems with Hemp Depot, they do a good job, just thought I'd pass the info. along.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm not 100% positive, but I think some of those Alternative Seeds at Hemp Depot are at least a couple of years old. If you do get some, I'd be curious how well they germinate for you. I have no problems with Hemp Depot, they do a good job, just thought I'd pass the info. along.


I noticed that sour bubble was added into all their gear. I wonder when that took place. If that was recent the beans might be fairly new.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I noticed that sour bubble was added into all their gear. I wonder when that took place. If that was recent the beans might be fairly new.


One way to find out for sure how they'll germinate...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I noticed that sour bubble was added into all their gear. I wonder when that took place. If that was recent the beans might be fairly new.


You do know their originals are still available. 56 days on a Sour Boggle in the tent right now. Sour Bubble is worked sour pheno of Bogglegum whichBOG bred from White Label stock. BOG will talk to you!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 22, 2018)

DC seed exchange just stocked bog a couple days ago. Great seedbank and they also take cards.

Edit:just checked and they still got everything stocked. Only 1 LSD though


----------



## greencropper (Jan 22, 2018)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm not 100% positive, but I think some of those Alternative Seeds at Hemp Depot are at least a couple of years old. If you do get some, I'd be curious how well they germinate for you. I have no problems with Hemp Depot, they do a good job, just thought I'd pass the info. along.


thanks though i was just interested in how they grew...cos i will reproduce basically the same cross with my pollen chuck of Mikado & Sour Bubble, im sure it will turn out ok, 2 solid performers there!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 22, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thanks though i was just interested in how they grew...cos i will reproduce basically the same cross with my pollen chuck of Mikado & Sour Bubble, im sure it will turn out ok, 2 solid performers there!


I'm familiar with Alternatives Texada Timewarp cross from a few years ago and have considered it again as something to breed into for some genetic diversity / outcrossing with other Texada Timewarp dominant plants from other sources. Getting harder to get any kind of Texada seeds these days, so ba da bing a little pollen chucking and we make our own. 

No experience with Mikado or Sour Bubble, but by coincidence have two Sour Bubble started as seedlings, have heard good things about it. 

Good luck with your pollen chucking.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 22, 2018)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm familiar with Alternatives Texada Timewarp cross from a few years ago and have considered it again as something to breed into for some genetic diversity / outcrossing with other Texada Timewarp dominant plants from other sources. Getting harder to get any kind of Texada seeds these days, so ba da bing a little pollen chucking and we make our own.
> 
> No experience with Mikado or Sour Bubble, but by coincidence have two Sour Bubble started as seedlings, have heard good things about it.
> 
> Good luck with your pollen chucking.


thanks, the Sour Bubble by all accounts is outstanding, being the basis of a number of other banks breeding source for outcrossing to other types, similar in the same way the 88 G-13 is used, hope you post your progress with them, only negative ive heard is they are a bit slow in veg stage, ive never had the Texada Timewarp, yes pollen chucking is my thing here too & very rarely ever grow bought seed without chucking onto them ha


----------



## Budget Buds (May 15, 2020)

I just read all 8 pages and figured I'd try to revive the thread,

I'm going to order 3 packs of seeds from BOG tomorrow once my cash is direct deposited , BOG Bubble, Sour Grape and Sour Bubble. I see if you buy 3 packs for 165.00 they throw in a free 13 seed pack of his new Sour Blu Tooth. He also has a new payment method since the last time anyone has posted in this thread... I grew his original bubble gum strain years ago and was thoroughly impressed with all aspects of the genetics of that strain.... Just wondering if anyone has had any experiences with his strains here lately??


----------



## ilovereggae (May 15, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> I just read all 8 pages and figured I'd try to revive the thread,
> 
> I'm going to order 3 packs of seeds from BOG tomorrow once my cash is direct deposited , BOG Bubble, Sour Grape and Sour Bubble. I see if you buy 3 packs for 165.00 they throw in a free 13 seed pack of his new Sour Blu Tooth. He also has a new payment method since the last time anyone has posted in this thread... I grew his original bubble gum strain years ago and was thoroughly impressed with all aspects of the genetics of that strain.... Just wondering if anyone has had any experiences with his strains here lately??


I've got some Sour Bubble x GDP that a friend made in veg now. Been meaning to grab some of the originals straight from BOG and that sounds like a great deal. Once I finish paying the bills I may just scoop those.

Do you order thru IG or does he have a website to order from?


----------



## Budget Buds (May 15, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Do you order thru IG or does he have a website to order from?


[email protected] I sent them a message, had a catalog and an answer to a question in 10 minutes .....


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> I just read all 8 pages and figured I'd try to revive the thread,
> 
> I'm going to order 3 packs of seeds from BOG tomorrow once my cash is direct deposited , BOG Bubble, Sour Grape and Sour Bubble. I see if you buy 3 packs for 165.00 they throw in a free 13 seed pack of his new Sour Blu Tooth. He also has a new payment method since the last time anyone has posted in this thread... I grew his original bubble gum strain years ago and was thoroughly impressed with all aspects of the genetics of that strain.... Just wondering if anyone has had any experiences with his strains here lately??


Sour Strawberry is fire

did they have any LifeStar in stock when you emailed him?


----------



## Budget Buds (May 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Sour Strawberry is fire
> 
> did they have any LifeStar in stock when you emailed him?


No they didn't unfortunately 

Blue Moon Rocks...OUT
Blue Kush
BOG Bubble
Bogglegum
LSD
LifeSaver
LifeStar…OUT
Sour Boggle
Sour Bubble
Sour Grape
Sour LSD…OUT
Sour LifeSaver
Sour Strawberry
Sour BluTooth NEW
Sweet Cindy
Sweet & Sour Cindy….OUT


----------



## YardG (May 16, 2020)

I started a few BOG seeds a little more than a month ago, got some Sour Boggle, Sour Strawberry, and Sour Grape. All seem to be coming along nicely.

Did see some people on other forums complain about nanners. We shall see.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Sour Strawberry is fire
> 
> did they have any LifeStar in stock when you emailed him?


did u grow sour strawberry? i needa review on the smoke/flavor/smell/grow


----------



## Zipz55 (May 16, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> did u grow sour strawberry? i needa review on the smoke/flavor/smell/grow


No I haven’t grown my pack yet but ive smoked it alot 

its one of the popular strains at the local dispensary

the cut im used to smoking is straight strawberry kush.Nice potent 50/50 high


----------



## ilovereggae (May 16, 2020)

Just placed my order:

Sour Bubble
Sour Strawberry
Sour Lifesaver
(+ my freebie Sour BluTooth)
I also just remembered I have some ((Elvis x Sour Bubble OG) x Elvis) bx1 in the fridge. I think I might pop those now while I wait for the official beans to show up!


----------



## Budget Buds (May 17, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Just placed my order:
> 
> Sour Bubble
> Sour Strawberry
> ...


Me Too!!!

Bog Bubble
Lifesaver Diesel (LSD)
Sour Grape
Freebie: Sour Blutooth

Patricia was quick to tell me she'd send out my order tuesday with tracking....


----------



## Budget Buds (May 22, 2020)

Just got my seeds in the mail today, One day before they were supposed to be here. I'm gonna pop the sour grape for a summer time run


----------



## ilovereggae (May 22, 2020)

Me too! I will probably run Sour Bubble first but got a few things in line ahead of it. Maybe in a month or so...


----------



## Budget Buds (May 22, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Me too! I will probably run Sour Bubble first but got a few things in line ahead of it. Maybe in a month or so...


3 days from cali to michigan isn't bad lol. I'm waiting on gro-dan showing up tuesday but then I'm all about it. I'm going to try and select a prime male to harvest pollen and then pollinate one branch of each female to continue the genetics line. I've heard with sour grape there is a nice purple and pink pheno. I'd love to find both of em


----------



## ilovereggae (May 22, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> 3 days from cali to michigan isn't bad lol. I'm waiting on gro-dan showing up tuesday but then I'm all about it. I'm going to try and select a prime male to harvest pollen and then pollinate one branch of each female to continue the genetics line. I've heard with sour grape there is a nice purple and pink pheno. I'd love to find both of em


I just transplanted 6 of the SourBubble x GDP clones from rooters into their first pots. Think I will finally run those Elvis x SourBubble OG next, and then I will start popping the official BOG beans after that!


----------



## Budget Buds (May 25, 2020)

I put these 15 sour grapes into the paper towel last night at 11 pm. 18 hrs later and this is what I find... This is the fastest germination I've ever experienced.... Bog seeds


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 23, 2020)

I have 4 of the SourBubble x GDP going into flower this weekend(ish), and one I am keeping as a mom. They are all the same pheno. Will take pics once I transplant them.

I popped 3 SourBubble OG x Elvis fems over the weekend, all 3 germinated. (earlier I said they were a BX, I was wrong I have some GG4 Elvis bx that I was mixing it up with).

I popped 6 SourBubble from my BOG pack earlier today.

Will keep this thread updated as I progress. @Budget Buds how are yours coming along?

Also, a note, that these packs we got may be the last of an era. Someone posted in another thread at the beginning of June that he has closed up shop  I am not sure though bc his IG has a post on it from after that date? I emailed them, hopefully its not true.


----------



## Budget Buds (Jun 23, 2020)

@ilovereggae e mine are doing good. Popped all of the sour grape and only had one not come up. There due to go outside in the next few days.... I doubt they are done. But if they are that sucks. Keep us updated if ya get a response 
EDIT: Fucking auto correct on my mobile....


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 24, 2020)

Got an email back. He has not closed down. Mrs Bog has some health issues though so I am going to place another order to support and before anything changes. Packs are still available but he said Sour Strawberry is about to be retired so I think I'm going to grab that, another SourBubble, and a few others for my vault.


----------



## Budget Buds (Jun 24, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Got an email back. He has not closed down. Mrs Bog has some health issues though so I am going to place another order to support and before anything changes. Packs are still available but he said Sour Strawberry is about to be retired so I think I'm going to grab that, another SourBubble, and a few others for my vault.


Yeah I figured as much. I'd assume at this point the seed biz is the main source of income and not going to leave it willingly  Good news mate


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 29, 2020)

*SourBubble x GDP (F4)*
These are still bouncing back from a repotting yesterday. Going to let them go a few more weeks in veg before I flower. Taking some clones off the lowers of these tomorrow, and also keeping the nicest one as a mom. These are all the same clone, but have more of these beans in the stash.


*SourBubbleOG x Elvis (F1s)*
Popped 3 fem seeds. In first tiny pots of FFOF. 1 of them looks a little funky runt but too early to tell. Sorry for dumb photo w bags on not much to see anyway yet. Will be interesting to see how these turn out since the Elvis is a sativa leaner. 


*SourBubble (BX2/3 mix)*
5 germed within 24 hrs, last one needed a little help from some fine grit sandpaper. Went into the dome a few days behind the others and hasn't popped out of the rooter yet. Was a tiny seed but who knows maybe it will be the keeper. 


*SourStrawberry*
7 in the dish. Most have cracked, one big one being stubborn. Tomorrow they go into rooters.


----------



## Budget Buds (Jun 29, 2020)

@ilovereggae Looking good . I literately just put my 14 sour grape outside about an hour ago so they can start getting used to the sun, They're all only about 10 inches tall and on the 4-5th set of leaves but we dont start to flower till mid late August so I'm sure I'll be able to find a keeper male and female to get a decent sour grape seed supply for the vault and they should get big enough to produce something good by then 

You must have alot of space to be able to run so many at once indoors. I envy you sir lol

EDIT to add pics: It's still dark and they're in sleep mode. 14 sour grape and 3 cali orange (bigger ones)


----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 29, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> @ilovereggae Looking good . I literately just put my 14 sour grape outside about an hour ago so they can start getting used to the sun, They're all only about 10 inches tall and on the 4-5th set of leaves but we dont start to flower till mid late August so I'm sure I'll be able to find a keeper male and female to get a decent sour grape seed supply for the vault and they should get big enough to produce something good by then
> 
> You must have alot of space to be able to run so many at once indoors. I envy you sir lol
> 
> ...


Looking awesome man!

I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this project... but I am also letting go of all my other genetics atm to make room. Ive actually never run this much at once but I feel like between culling males and then a slow pheno hunt I will find something worth hanging on to.

I have one 4x5 closet that I run perpetual, and harvest 4 plants every 3 weeks or so. I just built a 2x3 cabinet, and have another 2x3 tent I'm going to use for flower so that I can get more into rotation. 

Going to be a bit of a change to my flow bc ive been vegging in 1/2 gal pots for 2-3 weeks then flowering in 2 gal. From everything I am reading the SB will need longer veg to build a good root system so with the SB x GDP im doing 2 weeks in 1/2 gal, 2-3 weeks in 1 gal, and then going to try flowering in 3 gal.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 29, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> *SourBubble x GDP (F4)*
> These are still bouncing back from a repotting yesterday. Going to let them go a few more weeks in veg before I flower. Taking some clones off the lowers of these tomorrow, and also keeping the nicest one as a mom. These are all the same clone, but have more of these beans in the stash.
> View attachment 4608903
> 
> ...


can wait for the strawberry


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 1, 2020)

Found this last night. Mixed feelings about these genetics databases, but pretty interesting to see these (limited) results regardless. Seems to indicate there is def pre 98 bubba in there somewhere.









Phylos Tested Genotype


NorStar Genetics: Sour Bubble 4




phylos.bio


----------



## YardG (Jul 1, 2020)

I've got a few Sour Boggle and Sour Grapes plants chugging along. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Budget Buds (Jul 1, 2020)

YardG said:


> I've got a few Sour Boggle and Sour Grapes plants chugging along. Fingers crossed!


Send up a few pics.....


ilovereggae said:


> Found this last night. Mixed feelings about these genetics databases, but pretty interesting to see these (limited) results regardless. Seems to indicate there is def pre 98 bubba in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen that site. Interesting


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 3, 2020)

Gahh this week was super busy with work and I knew I had today off so I put off transplanting until today. I misted the rooters I had them in but I don't think it was enough water. Dont know why I even used those stupid things, I should have planted right into soil. The SB and the SS all look like they got stunted ;( Couple of the SB look like they will pull thru so I'm going to give it another week and then probably pop more beans. Luckily I got my other order in the mail but still sucks to lose any. Dont even wanna take pics im so ashamed lol.

Luckily the SB x GDP are looking great Topped yesterday, should be ready in another 2 weeks for flower Also the SBOG x Elvis has 2 little ones going. the 3rd one got weird so I tossed it.


----------



## YardG (Jul 4, 2020)

Sour Boggle, and then SG


----------



## Esteban Segador (Jul 5, 2020)

I have some sour Lifesaver on the way right now. It will be several months before i can pop them but I am still excited about it. Anyone have experience with this specific strain of bogs?


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 7, 2020)

Happy to report that most of the beans pulled thru! Once they got their 2nd set of leaves going everything started looking good. A few that look like mutants/runts but letting them go for now.

5 solo cups on left are SourBubble 

7 solo cups in middle are SourStrawberry 

3 black containers to right are SourBubbleOG x Elvis

more SourBubble x GDP clones in the dome


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 16, 2020)

*Sour Update 7/16/20*

All of the seeds are doing great. Even the runt is coming along. Tossed one Sour Bubble to weird mutations / deformities.

Sour Bubble - red cups on left
Sour Bubble OG x Elvis - black square pots
Sour Strawberry - red cups middle
Sour Bubble X GDP - clones red cups right (4 in front are in my veganic supersoil mix as first test)





Sour Strawberry looking fat


Sour Bubble OG x Elvis structure is amazing even this small


Sour Bubble x GDP after transplant into 2 gals + about to go into flower. (Middle one is being kept as a mom).


----------



## YardG (Jul 17, 2020)

Ugh, kinda painful to look at my photos from the 4th, in the last two weeks the Sour Boggles have developed some kinda deficiency (or maybe more than one). I wouldn't mind if they were well into flower, but this is a bit early yet. Was going largely organic so I don't really want to hit them with salt nutes even though that's what I'm used to. Probably doesn't help that they're in overly small containers (I thought they were bigger than they are) and outside of a single cool spell it's been hot day after day.


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 17, 2020)

YardG said:


> Ugh, kinda painful to look at my photos from the 4th, in the last two weeks the Sour Boggles have developed some kinda deficiency (or maybe more than one). I wouldn't mind if they were well into flower, but this is a bit early yet. Was going largely organic so I don't really want to hit them with salt nutes even though that's what I'm used to. Probably doesn't help that they're in overly small containers (I thought they were bigger than they are) and outside of a single cool spell it's been hot day after day.


That sucks. Have they started flowering yet? Maybe you can still get them into bigger pots? 

You could also try to hit them with some Recharge to boost the soil microbes. That fixed a bunch of issues for me and gives me way better growth overall.

I've also seen some people into Chicken Soup For The Soil which seems like mostly the same ingredients just premixed in liquid form with Milk whey added for nutrients (and also was reading up apparently it helps fight PM and a bunch of other cool stuff).


----------



## YardG (Jul 17, 2020)

I think they're close to flowering, but not quite yet. I considered uppotting (currently in 9+ gallon pots, nominally 10) but the plants are pretty big and I'd be doing it by myself. I'll look into those products, thanks for the tip(s).


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 21, 2020)

moved all the seedlings into a 2x2 tent under my new HLG Bspec board @ 60w. 24 hrs in and they seem to be loving it.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jul 22, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> moved all the seedlings into a 2x2 tent under my new HLG Bspec board @ 60w. 24 hrs in and they seem to be loving it.
> 
> View attachment 4631507


do you think u could get to flower in that space? if u removed all the males. curious cuz i wanna try


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 22, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> do you think u could get to flower in that space? if u removed all the males. curious cuz i wanna try


I have flowered in this 2x2 before, but only a few small plants in 2 gal pots that I had to top/train to make work. I wouldnt do all of these plants at once in this space, but SourBubble is a good strain for SOG if you can find a pheno without much side branching. Would need to all be the same clone to be possible, otherwise if you try it from seed you are going to get unpredictable results with varying phenos having different feeding and space needs.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 24, 2020)

I have some BOG genetics that I have saved. My room will be finished soon and I plan on popping some of these. Have had them for a few years laying in wait. SLS, LSD, sour grape and sweet Cindy. I would like to try his sour strawberry and original bubble gum though.


----------



## YardG (Jul 24, 2020)

I looked quite a mess when I was done, but I did manage to up-pot a couple SB yesterday.


----------



## Budget Buds (Jul 31, 2020)

@ilovereggae My sour grapes showed sex a few days ago. We had a tornado roll through within 1/4 mile about 10 days ago and I only had one plant break, It was a sour grape. Everything else was knocked over but fine and if ya looked at them now you'd never know it.

I had 14 SG minus one and 7 males and 6 females. I pulled all but the one prime male so I can breed it with the one prime female to get seeds. The other females are going to be flowered sensi so I can see what the strain is all about . Just an update from over here. How's your crop doing ?


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 1, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> @ilovereggae My sour grapes showed sex a few days ago. We had a tornado roll through within 1/4 mile about 10 days ago and I only had one plant break, It was a sour grape. Everything else was knocked over but fine and if ya looked at them now you'd never know it.
> 
> I had 14 SG minus one and 7 males and 6 females. I pulled all but the one prime male so I can breed it with the one prime female to get seeds. The other females are going to be flowered sensi so I can see what the strain is all about . Just an update from over here. How's your crop doing ?


Nice, glad to hear they made it through the storm! Also nice that you are going to breed them to make some of your own seeds. I spent my entire evening after work reading a 175 page thread on ICMag where someone was doing some nice breeding work with BOG genetics. Started thinking I should just keep a male and make some of my own SB seeds to have forever.. But realistically I dont have that space atm, and this pheno hunt is going to be cramped enough. I still have another pack and a half (19?) SB seeds in the fridge. Hoping to move into a nicer place within next 6-12 mos and figure I should just wait until then to do any breeding.

Here is the 2x2 tent as of a few days ago with 7 Sour Strawberry, 4 Sour Bubble, and 3 Sour Bubble OG x Elvis. Everything in 1 gal grow bags in FFOF so I could pack them in. Super healthy and the SB have the fattest stalks ive ever seen on a 4 node plant!



I moved the SBOGxElvis into another veg cab right after this to give them breathing room. These are fems so they will probably be the next ones to go into flower. One of them has some really cool vareigation on all of the leaves. I found a bunch of old posts that this is a somewhat rare SB trait that occasionally pops up. My buddy that made the seeds said he has never seen it before. This pheno is also the shortest of the 3, with some giant fan leaves. Was a runt and was gonna kill it but now I'm curious and want to see what it does in flower. I will get pics of these tomorrow along with more up to date individual shots of the other SB crosses to show various phenos.

Waiting on my test results so I can know sex. I should have had them by today but mail was slow to get them to the lab so at this point I'm hoping for Mon/Tues. Then I will cull the males unless one of them seems super special and you all tell me I'm crazy for not keeping it.

Last but not least here's a pic of the 4 little SBxGDP in flower now, day 16 since flip. 2 gal pots.





Really love how they formed a little hedge. Probably won't top them next time tho, going to try more of a single cola SOG and try to squeeze 8 or 10 plants into each 18x46" tray in 3 gal bags. Next round of ones that will go in are looking perfect for that. I will take pics of those once I get them transplanted into the 1 gal bags. Also, this was a first experiment with my veganic super soil. Super excited with the early results. you can see that plants 2 and 4 (from front) are way healthier and about 4" taller than 1 and 3 which are in FFOF/Bu's. The FF ones are already looking hungry too, and their leaves are drier. Going to need to feed those some liquid Roots Organics nutes tomorrow. Hopefully the other ones are happy with just top dress and recharge, and the next round will definitely be all veganic.

Oh last thing, I sent some Bogglegum and Sour Blutooth to my friends in Jamaica. They made it through and have been popped this week. Hopefully will have some good shots to share soon if things go according to plan!


----------



## Budget Buds (Aug 1, 2020)

@ilovereggae Wow everything looks great . Whats it cost to get em sexed via lab? All mine are outdoors and the days are starting to get shorter quick fast, they threw preflowers in a span of 2 days , every one is very uniform for the most part. I chose the shortest male and female for offspringas I'm in short supply for vertical space...Once my seeds are done I'll be happy to set ya up with some.... the last time I bred for seed I ended up with over 500 from a 2 ft plant so I'll have an excess.


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 1, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> @ilovereggae Wow everything looks great . Whats it cost to get em sexed via lab? All mine are outdoors and the days are starting to get shorter quick fast, they threw preflowers in a span of 2 days , every one is very uniform for the most part. I chose the shortest male and female for offspringas I'm in short supply for vertical space...Once my seeds are done I'll be happy to set ya up with some.... the last time I bred for seed I ended up with over 500 from a 2 ft plant so I'll have an excess.


Thanks! Im using Farmer Freeman so its like $12 per test if you buy 10 at a time. They had a July 4th sale that saved a couple bucks on the 10 packs so I grabbed a few to use for this BOG hunt. More than I paid for each seed but definitely worth it in my setup to maximize space for the ladies. I am going to keep all this seed stock as Moms, take clones, and that way once I pick my winners the Moms are ready to go with more cuts right away. My goal is 1 keeper from each strain. 

Would love the SourGrapes for my collection  Those would probably do awesome in JA as well. Hoping that they find the mythical grape Bogglegum pheno in the pack I sent them, but those would be amazing too. 

I also have found a source for legit SourDubb cuts. I just don't want to overdo it and lose any of these genetics by getting in over my head. But once I move I really want to hit the Sour Dubb with a nice SB male to have an endless supply of those too. I have seen ppl cross with everything imaginable, but no one has just crossed it back to SB. I bet it would be even more potent, at the expense of some vigor but who knows. I just want those beans 

My other dream is to do a SB x Tangie or SB x Agent Orange or something with some crazy orange terps. I know Oni crossed Trop Cookies x SD. My buddy has an amazing cut of TC that might work, he just won't give it up (yet). Im not really a cookies fan tho so would rather find something else anyway and figure I got plenty of time, I'll find the right strain when the time is right.


----------



## Budget Buds (Aug 1, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> My other dream is to do a SB x Tangie or SB x Agent Orange or something with some crazy orange terps.


Wow that's strange, I just harvested my indoor cali orange, found the great of the pack and took excess clones from my momma to play with, I'm planning on taking a cali O and chucking some pollen from the SG male at her. It's the best genetics of the orange run I just did and it has serious orange terps to it. It'll be 8-10 weeks but I'd definitely throw ya some of those too when the time comes


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

I used to follow BOG way back in the day and just reconnected with him on Instagram. He responded to my email super quick and his prices are legit and I like that he takes PayPal. Just ordered a pack of the BOG Bubble, which I understand is somewhat of a timeless classic. I’m looking for a good bubblegum since I had problems with greenpoint’s bodega bubblegum. Says he throws in some free sour blutooth with every order. I’ve noticed that his stuff is in a lot of my favorite crosses and it’s super cool that he’s still around and taking orders. I’m really looking forward to hunting through these beans.

Edit: I was reading up some more on these strains and the flowering times all look really short, with some even saying they finish around 50 days? I’m used to everything taking more like 70-80.


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I was reading up some more on these strains and the flowering times all look really short, with some even saying they finish around 50 days? I’m used to everything taking more like 70-80.


Welcome to the BOG Gang @TerrapinBlazin!

Regarding the short flower times, that is one of BOG genetics advantages. Disadvantage is that veg can take twice as long with SourBubble and some of the other original genetics to get plants to the same size as other strains. He increased vigor in some of the crosses but those tend to be longer in flower. Like anything tho, those flower times are going to vary with pheno and preference. You gotta dig around on the web for them but there's plenty of grow journals from 10 yrs ago with the different strains to help give you an idea of what to expect.

Personally I think that with the last 10 years with everyone focused on cash crop commercial strains, stuff like this that has huge medicinal value but doesn't yield as well has fallen out of favor. I am more concerned with quality over quantity, so I dont really care about that. Plus I have seen some huge yields when running these in SOG, so thats my plan currently.

Fwiw, from seed everything has been super healthy for me and growing faster than expected. The only mom I have so far is the SBxGDP cross a friend made, and that def is slow in clone/veg, but also some of the heartiest plants I have run. A lot less sensitive to nutes and also don't feed as heavy as other strains.


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 2, 2020)

Here is everything from seed so far. About to top all of these in a few minutes. I will let them go another 2 weeks or so then start to take clones.

Each plant is show straight ahead and from top to show growth patterns.

Sour Bubble #1-4


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 2, 2020)

Sour Strawberry #1-5


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 2, 2020)

Sour Strawberry #6 & 7


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 2, 2020)

SourBubbleOg x Elvis


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

Very nice plants. That’s some interesting info about the short flower times. I don’t mind long veg times at all. He said he’s sending the beans out on Wednesday so I’m excited. I’ve only been growing seriously for a year and a half, but I’ve found out more about the strains and genetic lines I prefer, and it seems like a lot of strains I like have BOG Bubble somewhere in there. I might have gone for the sour bubble if I hadn’t just ordered gushers x sour dub from Cannarado.

I probably won’t hunt the BOG Bubble for a few months, but I’m thinking of popping the freebies right away. Sour BluTooth sound absolutely fire and I bet I’ll get a good one out of 5 beans. I’ve mostly been growing stuff from greenpoint because of their low prices, but now that I’m more confident in my abilities I’ve been branching out. I’m guessing the BOG bubble is going to be way different from the bodega bubblegum I currently have flowering. That one’s bubblegum x stardawg. Looks fire but I was unable to clone either of my phenos. Stems got mushy right away in the aero cloner. Might have been heat, but neither of those phenos appear to be the pure bazooka joe type pheno I want. I think the stardawg changes that particular cross too much, so I figured BOG was my next best bet since he’s been putting out fire bubble gum crosses since I was a kid.

I used to lurk the old overgrow.com back when I was a dumb 19 year old punk with no idea of how involved this hobby is. I would always drool over BOG’s pics back in the day, and have always thought of him as producing some of the best medicinal, indica dominant gear around.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow he really hooks it up. 14 BOG Bubble and 6 sour blutooth beans in the package. Not bad. I’m getting some rockwool cubes ready for the sour blutooth now but I’ll wait a little bit before I start the bubble.

And 6 Sour BluTooth beans are now in rockwool cubes. This strain looks so fire. Should get a couple good females.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 12, 2020)

And they all sprouted quick. 4 of them came up on Monday and the other two were mostly up by last night. I’m about to put them in 3 inch pots.

I’m growing these alongside some gear from Cannarado that should go nicely with the sour blutooth. One of them is gushers x sour dubble and the other is tropicanna f1 x zelatti. Lots of fruit candy and bubblegum in that selection. It’s gonna be really fun hunting these 3 strains together. The Cannarado gear came in yesterday so should be sprouting soon. The sour blutooth sprouts all look nice and healthy.


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 12, 2020)

I finally just got my sex tests back. Mail got delayed for 2 weeks in limbo. 

2 out of 4 Sour Bubble were female.
3 out of 7 Sour Strawberry were female.

First time ever I was hoping for more males bc I was running out of space. A couple of them look amazing... but I have run out of room, and they are about to go into the compost pile ;(

The females left already have my eye on one of each as my keeper. Will update w photos once I get some time probably over weekend.


----------



## {Ganjika} (Aug 14, 2020)

Sour Bubble i grew a few months ago a lot of melon, jolly rancher,woodsy smells came off of them


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 23, 2020)

Little Sour BluTooth sprout doing something really weird. The apical meristem turned into a single leaf and terminated. Very weird.


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Little Sour BluTooth sprout doing something really weird. The apical meristem turned into a single leaf and terminated. Very weird.


that is super weird i've never seen that before?!? especially strange looking how the base of the stem is narrower than the top.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 23, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> that is super weird i've never seen that before?!? especially strange looking how the base of the stem is narrower than the top.


IKR? The lateral meristems look viable. I’m just gonna observe it for a while longer. I’ve had some oddities in the garden, most recently a plant with a couple bifurcated colas, but this is something I’ve never seen.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 27, 2020)

Here’s that one funky sour BluTooth sprout. The side branches are now growing and appear normal. Guess this one just decided to top itself. I also found some sketchy looking spots on a leaf on one of the other ones and sure enough spider mites were crawling around on the bottom of the leaves of this one sprout. I treated the whole tent with spinosad, both foliar spray and systemic so I hope that knocks them out. I treated all my soil with nematodes a while back but somehow this one sprout had spider mites on it. I may have to put some ladybugs in the tent to finish them off, but only after the spinosad has a week or so to metabolize.


----------



## YardG (Aug 30, 2020)

Maybe I’m just overly optimistic, but anyone else come across Sour Boggle phenos that look like they’re going to be done by mid September?

ETA: Looked back to see when I posted about my underpotted SBs, and uppotting, and calculating from those dates middlish September is right on target.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 4, 2020)

I have some rainy lady going right now! Their leaves are soooo rounded they look like cartoon clouds! I got stankasaurus on the way and I wasnt sure about meaty one...do you guys like meaty one or should I pass on it?


----------



## YardG (Sep 4, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I have some rainy lady going right now! Their leaves are soooo rounded they look like cartoon clouds! I got stankasaurus on the way and I wasnt sure about meaty one...do you guys like meaty one or should I pass on it?


Wrong thread I think? This is BOG not Thugpug.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 6, 2020)

hondorific said:


> I have some rainy lady going right now! Their leaves are soooo rounded they look like cartoon clouds! I got stankasaurus on the way and I wasnt sure about meaty one...do you guys like meaty one or should I pass on it?


lol right wrong thread sorry Im new to forums got messed up...someone can delete these plz I have posted in correct location


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2020)

hondorific said:


> lol right wrong thread sorry Im new to forums got messed up...someone can delete these plz I have posted in correct location


Stoner Error,
Forgiven!


----------



## YardG (Sep 16, 2020)

Just had my second semi-dry sample of the earliest of my outdoor Sour Boggle (harvested Saturday morning) van damn that's nice smoke.


----------



## YardG (Sep 21, 2020)

Big Sour Grape's leaves have been turning all sorts of purple after a few very cold nights.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 21, 2020)

YardG said:


> Big Sour Grape's leaves have been turning all sorts of purple after a few very cold nights. View attachment 4690770View attachment 4690770


Is this your first go with Sour Grapes? I ran Grape Punch in 2003 and was the most grape bubblegum flavor i ever had, was like big league chew grape bubblegum. Just wondering what flavors youve gotten if youve ran her before?


----------



## YardG (Sep 21, 2020)

It is my first time running it, first year I've run any Bog gear, actually. 

That flavor profile sounds right up my alley, I'll be sure to report back what I find. Hopefully the weather will cooperate for awhile longer.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 21, 2020)

Beautiful pics! My sour BluTooth freebies are looking really nice. The two confirmed females (front and middle right) have a really nice structure. I think one more might be female and 3 are males but I need to wait a little longer to confirm. Two are showing pistils. I hope I can get them to put out some nice lower branches for cuttings.


----------



## YardG (Sep 21, 2020)

I'll be very interested to see how the SBT turns out, sitting on some of those seeds with no real plan as to when to make use of them.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 22, 2020)

YardG said:


> I'll be very interested to see how the SBT turns out, sitting on some of those seeds with no real plan as to when to make use of them.


It seemed like a really interesting cross with a lot of potential. I’m doing a run of pretty much all freebie seeds right now and hope that will turn up some unique phenos. It does look like I got 3 females so I hope I get one that leans towards each parent, although I’m growing some other stuff with sour dub in it so I’d really like a Cindy or BMR leaner.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 23, 2020)

I don’t know what will come of this, but I decided that one of the males just smelled too good to ignore. Eventually I need to set up a little 2x2 tent for chucks but right now it’s the perfect time of year to flower one outside to collect some pollen. I was thinking it would be fun to hit a few plants with that SBT. I think it will go really well with Bruce Banner #3 so I’m going to dust a couple buds when I flower that clone. Maybe my big dosi x stardawg that I wasn’t able to clone as well. It’s past time I made some of my own beans.


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 26, 2020)

SourBubble X GDP Flower day 38



Running in BAS Light mix, pure water no nutes. Only thing I've done is add a nutrient tea made from the same EWC and pinto bean compost thats in the soil already to help reenergize the microbes. Way frostier already than my last round in FFOF/Bus finished up at. Im smoking the first batch now. Tastes like bubblegum on the inhale and tingle your nostrils sour on the exhale. Strong as shit but not couchlock just feel nice. Creativity and motivation vibes too 

I've got the other strains about to head into flower tomorrow. SourBubble #4, SourStrawberry #5, and SourBubbleOG x Elvis #2 are the current top draft picks with most vigor and stank. All 3 of the SS5 slapped me in the face w strawberry kush funk today while uppotting her which is very exciting.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2020)

3 cracked Sour Bubble have hit the dirt in Solos along with 3 of my back crossed Sour Bubble. Been a while, one of few strains i do not train.


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 30, 2020)

SourBubble x GDP Flower day 41


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 3 cracked Sour Bubble have hit the dirt in Solos along with 3 of my back crossed Sour Bubble. Been a while, one of few strains i do not train.


Too slow with training?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Too slow with training?


Sour Bubble seems to want to be short and without much branching here and vegging growth and vigor have been sub par.


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Sour Bubble seems to want to be short and without much branching here and vegging growth and vigor have been sub par.


Out of the 5 i popped I got 2 females. Both are pretty much single cola cornstalk with very little side branching. Thats what I was looking for tbh since im running sog, but cloning is a slow process bc I had to top the moms a bunch of times to make them be productive. First round went into flower last night.

SB is notoriously slow and short. When I asked Bog when I placed my last order what BX these were he said it was a BX2/BX3 mix. BX2 is the single cola version that everyone loved back in the day so I am happy to get it. But the BX3 and BX4 he selected for more bushiness/branching.

My solution to them taking longer to veg is to make more clones and grow more of them. When they are ready to go, I will be ready


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 1, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> SourBubble x GDP Flower day 41
> 
> View attachment 4700109View attachment 4700112


That's some serious neckmeat...nice!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 2, 2020)

These 3 SBT are beautiful but this is reminding me of some of the logistical challenges with heavy indicas. I topped these 3 girls over a week ago and the side branches are growing super slow. Maybe I cut too many of the big fan leaves off but things were getting really crowded in the tent. I can tell they’re gonna make me work really hard for clones. Definitely 3 distinct phenos. I’m really interested in the super stout one on the left with the heavily overlapping leaf fingers. I’ve never grown anything with such classic indica characteristics. I found a few back when I was growing nirvana gear, but none of them looked this good.


----------



## YardG (Oct 7, 2020)

Started dry trimming a Sour Boggle today and realized it has the classic babyshit smell, and then realized I have two grocery store bags stuffed full that need trimming... gonna be a lot of babyshit in my near future.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> Started dry trimming a Sour Boggle today and realized it has the classic babyshit smell, and then realized I have two grocery store bags stuffed full that need trimming... gonna be a lot of babyshit in my near future.


Are they slow veggers? Any issues or sensitivities?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 8, 2020)

Speaking of slow veggers, here’s my favorite SBT next to my favorite tropicanna cookies x zelatti from Cannarado. Both freebies. Both popped at the exact same time. I think these SBT will be worth the wait though. BOG told me the best phenos are “like big yielding pre ‘98 bubba”.


----------



## YardG (Oct 9, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Are they slow veggers? Any issues or sensitivities?


Uh... jeez, it's been a bit of a whirlwind here and there was a long period in which I took very few photos. I don't recall that they vegged particularly slowly? I did some weird experimenting so perhaps this run wasn't a good indicator (started indoors in April in relatively large containers for early veg, then stuck them outside sometime in mid May). Of three females one really big one had some moderate budrot issues, one big one had only a touch of budrot in a few spots, and one smaller one... I can't recall but I think there was a spot here and there. The "small" one was in a 9.5 gallon pot and I think suffered for it in terms of early fade. The two larger ones ended up in garden fence planters of uncertain size (certainly 15 gallons, maybe more like 20) and were definitely much happier. With the latter could also be that they got a medium refresh of different content when I up-potted as I had run out of the halfass supersoil I made before the season began.

All in all seemed like very easy plants to grow.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 11, 2020)

So I have a sketchy looking preflower on one of the SBT. The taller, lankier pheno. What do you all think? Hermie? Lots of pistils on the plant but then this one ballsack looking thing.


----------



## YardG (Oct 12, 2020)

I can't quite tell, on my screen whatever is in front of the stipule isn't entirely in focus?

Chopped a Sour Grape this morning, had some budrot issues with it, but I had put in a spot loses sun a little earlier in the hopes of speeding it along, and I'm sure the budrot was partly due to diminished sunlight hours.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I have a sketchy looking preflower on one of the SBT. The taller, lankier pheno. What do you all think? Hermie? Lots of pistils on the plant but then this one ballsack looking thing.
> 
> View attachment 4711420


Give it about 3 days, easy to make mistakes either way that early in development.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 12, 2020)

YardG said:


> I can't quite tell, on my screen whatever is in front of the stipule isn't entirely in focus?
> 
> Chopped a Sour Grape this morning, had some budrot issues with it, but I had put in a spot loses sun a little earlier in the hopes of speeding it along, and I'm sure the budrot was partly due to diminished sunlight hours.


How is the sour grape? I always wanted to run sour bubble or sour grape but I never seem to pull the trigger


----------



## YardG (Oct 12, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> How is the sour grape? I always wanted to run sour bubble or sour grape but I never seem to pull the trigger


It's my first time running it... felt slow to flower but who knows, could be skewed perception. If it's halfway as potent as my first two Sour Boggles I expect I shall be pleased.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 12, 2020)

YardG said:


> It's my first time running it... felt slow to flower but who knows, could be skewed perception. If it's halfway as potent as my first two Sour Boggles I expect I shall be pleased.





YardG said:


> It's my first time running it... felt slow to flower but who knows, could be skewed perception. If it's halfway as potent as my first two Sour Boggles I expect I shall be pleased.


Hope you get something good. Hard to go wrong with those genetics. Post your results if you can. I'd like to hear how it turns out


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 12, 2020)

Well a couple pistils popped out of that sketchy looking preflower so I guess I was concerned for nothing. That pheno is a lot taller. The other two are super stout and heavily indica dominant. Super short internodes and wide, heavily overlapping leaf fingers. The third that had the iffy preflower looks like more of a hybrid.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2020)

Planted 3 Sour Bubble and 3 Sour Bubble next generation and have 3 mutants which I will cull. Hard enough with Sour Bubble to have a pleasant vegging.


----------



## ilovereggae (Oct 14, 2020)

SourBubble x GDP

trimmed all fan leaves and stuck in drying cab for a day or 2 til I have time to do final chop and hang to dry.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

{Ganjika} said:


> Sour Bubble i grew a few months ago a lot of melon, jolly rancher,woodsy smells came off of them
> View attachment 4653662View attachment 4653671View attachment 4653672View attachment 4653665View attachment 4653666


I'm looking at picking up sour bubble but I find it hard to justify the long veg. Is it worth the effort or should I grab something different?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 25, 2020)

YardG said:


> Just had my second semi-dry sample of the earliest of my outdoor Sour Boggle (harvested Saturday morning) van damn that's nice smoke.



You got pics of the trimmed up outdoor?


----------



## YardG (Oct 26, 2020)

Can grab a few on Thursday, no point trying to take photos where I store it.


----------



## ilovereggae (Nov 12, 2020)

SourBubble #4

day 44


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> SourBubble #4
> 
> day 44
> 
> View attachment 4740706View attachment 4740707


Nice looking plant!! How's she smell? I haven't pulled the trigger on SB yet. Wish I had some of the first crosses of this line.


----------



## ilovereggae (Nov 12, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice looking plant!! How's she smell? I haven't pulled the trigger on SB yet. Wish I had some of the first crosses of this line.


the smell is the only weak point atm. stinks for sure but im getting a heavy sour Vicks vaporub vibe lol. hopefully it changes and/or taste better than it smells. looks wise its a beast. huuuge fans. veg faster than my SBxGDP, and about 150% stretch and monster main stems. pics don't do it justice. covered in frost and main cola is about 10" long. just touching a fan leaf my fingers are stuck together like Krazy glue. if it winds up smoking as good as it looks I found a keeper for sure.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> the smell is the only weak point atm. stinks for sure but im getting a heavy sour Vicks vaporub vibe lol. hopefully it changes and/or taste better than it smells. looks wise its a beast. huuuge fans. veg faster than my SBxGDP, and about 150% stretch and monster main stems. pics don't do it justice. covered in frost and main cola is about 10" long. just touching a fan leaf my fingers are stuck together like Krazy glue. if it winds up smoking as good as it looks I found a keeper for sure.


Thanks for the info. I'm thinking the smell will translate to flavour in a good way. I figured most pheno's would veg very slow. Thanks again Kp


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 12, 2020)

YardG said:


> Can grab a few on Thursday, no point trying to take photos where I store it.



Appreciate it.. Im trying to decide if i can run it outdoors here. I need strains that can handle Chicago weather and can look like indoor..not concerned about yield.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

Got a Sour Bubble girl, last of my purchased Sour Bubble, smells like Bazooka, all Bazooka already.
6 days in flower tent.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 13, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Appreciate it.. Im trying to decide if i can run it outdoors here. I need strains that can handle Chicago weather and can look like indoor..not concerned about yield.


His sour strawberry is supposed to finish fast outdoors


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

Confirmed 1 female Sour Bubble daughter that is slightly mutant looking. Leaves are huge with up to 13 fingers of wide leafettes overlapping. Petioles are like stems.
Related: 1 BOG Sour Bubble girl also verified and looks normal and very much Indica. These are some of the only plants I don’t top and LST. I bend em over once and trim obstructing leaves. 
These both did better in veg than previously here.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 14, 2020)

His grape punch was one of the strongest indicas I’ve ever smoked. I did a good job on it though and grew it DWC. I had one of his SOUR STRAWBERRY herm on me though and I’ve never had hermies so that’s not good. But I’ll still grow his strains but now ima be more weary and I already sold some of my sour strawberry seeds lol



Johnnygrows420 said:


> Looks amazing man...nice job! What's are you growing in? What light? What nutes? Looks absolutely stellar like I believe BOG to be.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 14, 2020)

His strains are all known to be fast finishers. I had his old grape punch finish indoor DWC under 600wHPS in under 50 days but I picked it day 55 



JewelRunner said:


> His sour strawberry is supposed to finish fast outdoors


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got a Sour Bubble girl, last of my purchased Sour Bubble, smells like Bazooka, all Bazooka already.
> 6 days in flower tent.


I have two bog bubble that are hitting their stride in veg, both putting off a strong powdered sugar pink bubblegum scent. Gonna transplant and flip into flower probably 3 weeks from now. Good luck with the sour bub. I'm eager to see what my bog bubble flower into.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 14, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> SourBubble #4
> 
> day 44
> 
> View attachment 4740706View attachment 4740707



Are all his strains leafy?


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 14, 2020)

Lol no! They’ll frost up nice if you’re dialed in. My BoG Grape Punch and Sour Grape grows always turned out better when I had them in my DWC set up rather then when I had them in soil or outdoor. Maybe his gear is just better when you grow it hydroponically ‍


Corso312 said:


> Are all his strains leafy?


----------



## ilovereggae (Nov 14, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Are all his strains leafy?


His strains are stable but there is some variation and not all phenos are as "leafy".

My SourStrawberry are more of a classic bushy hybrid with as much leaf as any other strain. Not sure about his other strains yet, still have a bunch more to work thru. My other crosses (SBxGDP and SBOGxElvis) are not fully BOG genetics so cant really say on those. I just grow out all the females and then pick my keeper mom based on the best smoke and easiest to grow/clone.

i have both SB and SourStrawberry that are single cola cornstalk phenos, and ones with more side branching. The single cola ones have the giant fans, I think those are more of the SB BX2 genetics. this is what I had been hoping to find tbh since I like to run sog. Taking clones is a challenge tho. Had to top them hard like 4 times to get the lowers to catch up so there would be enough branches to take cuts from. 



We Toke Chronic said:


> Lol no! They’ll frost up nice if you’re dialed in. My BoG Grape Punch and Sour Grape grows always turned out better when I had them in my DWC set up rather then when I had them in soil or outdoor. Maybe his gear is just better when you grow it hydroponically ‍


considering BOG breeds them outdoor/greenhouse in soil, I'm gonna say that your results are probably based on the fact that hydro is what you are most comfortable with. Im sure if I tried growing them in hydro they wouldn't come close to what I can get from organic soil grow.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 14, 2020)

It doesn’t really matter where he makes his seeds I make mine outdoors too. I’m 100% NOT more “comfortable” with hydro over organic soil lol pretty sure nobody would be. I haven’t ran a DWC set up for like 8 years. I’ve been growing organic no till outdoors for the last 15 years though and I’ve even ran it indoors and the best BOG I grew was grape punch and sour grape in a DWC set up 



ilovereggae said:


> His strains are stable but there is some variation and not all phenos are as "leafy".
> 
> My SourStrawberry are more of a classic bushy hybrid with as much leaf as any other strain. Not sure about his other strains yet, still have a bunch more to work thru. My other crosses (SBxGDP and SBOGxElvis) are not fully BOG genetics so cant really say on those. I just grow out all the females and then pick my keeper mom based on the best smoke and easiest to grow/clone.
> 
> ...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

Organic mixes over 10 years but I’m not sure I can tell the difference in the end.


----------



## ilovereggae (Nov 14, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> It doesn’t really matter where he makes his seeds I make mine outdoors too. I’m 100% NOT more “comfortable” with hydro over organic soil lol pretty sure nobody would be. I haven’t ran a DWC set up for like 8 years. I’ve been growing organic no till outdoors for the last 15 years though and I’ve even ran it indoors and the best BOG I grew was grape punch and sour grape in a DWC set up


Ahh got it. Sorry for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2020)

The smoothness and depth of flavor are better in organic soil imho.


----------



## YardG (Nov 15, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Appreciate it.. Im trying to decide if i can run it outdoors here. I need strains that can handle Chicago weather and can look like indoor..not concerned about yield.


Ugh, well, would help if I actually managed to follow through on getting photos. I'll work on it.

As for whether they would do well with Chicago weather, I suspect so? Had three plants, pulled one around when BOG said it should be done (i.e. early), another a few weeks after that, and the final one two or so weeks after #2. #1 and #2 were similar plants in terms of structure and final product, with #2 in particular being particularly nice. #3 suffered from budrot and IMHO didn't work out quite as well.

One thing I find funny about #2: it has quite an intense smell which I initially reminded me of a really smelly cheese sauce, but overtime I realized it's more like a really funky pesto smell. 

Had two Sour Grapes as well, not really feeling those, and not picking up on much grape, but I dunno, have the feeling maybe there was some user-error and bad luck involved. Early frost in September didn't help those.


----------



## YardG (Dec 16, 2020)

After all that waiting I forgot to mention my herb photos suck. So... take it with a grain of salt (also, apologies to the OCD among us who are probably focused on the misaligned quarter). A few Sour Boggle buds, poorly trimmed outdoor. Still smells like basil pesto IMO.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

YardG said:


> After all that waiting I forgot to mention my herb photos suck. So... take it with a grain of salt (also, apologies to the OCD among us who are probably focused on the misaligned quarter). A few Sour Boggle buds, poorly trimmed outdoor. Still smells like basil pesto IMO.View attachment 4770217


How's the potency and taste?


----------



## YardG (Dec 16, 2020)

Both are great, definitely one of the standouts from this summer's crop. I've built some tolerance, but still wonderfully potent, and flavorful (trying to think if I kept some nearby to remind myself of flavor specifics, think I might've put almost all of it back in its storage spot).


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 16, 2020)

Bog makes good stuff. I was doing a grow log of his Blue Moon Rocks before I had to shut down shop and lost all of em. Currently, I popped almost a full pack of his Sour Grapes and am waiting for them to go through the seedling stage before I start another grow journal. Supposedly his SG are pretty potent, has a good yield, and supposedly finishes in under 60 days so it piqued my interest.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 19, 2020)

Haven’t posted in here in a while because those SBT are incredibly slow veggers. I flowered one a few weeks ago, pictured here. This one’s clone is taking forever to root, so probably won’t be the keeper. I moved the other, squatter ones into flowering about a week ago and will post some pics soon. I anticipated them being better so waited longer for bigger plants. One of those clones will be the keeper and I’ll find out which one in a few more weeks. This one in the pic might be a little rootbound and underfed because she’s in my overflow tent of phenos I just want to flower out and harvest, and not keep long term.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 19, 2020)

I see people posting that he passed away today...Is this true? Hope not


----------



## ilovereggae (Dec 19, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I see people posting that he passed away today...Is this true? Hope not


just saw the same thing . RIP to a real one. glad i stocked up on these genetics but wish I bought a bunch more.

smoking on some Sour Strawberry today in his memory!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

Rest in paradise to busy old grower, remember dude telling me about bog seeds like 12 years ago


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Dec 19, 2020)

Condolences to Mrs and the family. Rest in peace BOG.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 19, 2020)

Sad, I remember reading his posts on Overgrow, 20 years ago. RIP


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Right! I’m heartbroken today!
RIP BOG!
Been a rough year for the great ones! God must’ve run out of weed.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh man, that’s terrible. Dude was a true OG and I’m going to keep some cuts going in his honor.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## We Toke Chronic (Dec 20, 2020)

R-I-P to the B-O-G
Couldn’t believe it when I heard the news! To this day my best DWC plant was his old school Grape Punch.. all the dispensaries carried his seeds and cuts since back in 2005 in the Bay Area!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2020)

2 beautiful BOG Sour Bubble at 43 days building buds and looking frost covered, sad but carrying on with dignity.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 20, 2020)

I had a strong feeling months ago I should stock up on BOG gear, so I bought half of his catalog intending to come back and get the others. Now I know why...

I've got a whole tent full of Sour Blu Tooth and Bogglegum right now... this is too sad! I hope someone good takes over his genetics.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Dec 20, 2020)

This news is heartbreaking. Makes my two bog bubbles feel all the more special. Happy growing and be safe everyone. Rest in peace to a legend in the community


----------



## Rusty the Robot (Dec 20, 2020)

RIP OG! Wish I would’ve stocked up on more of his gear. Anyone know anywhere to get some?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 20, 2020)

Rusty the Robot said:


> RIP OG! Wish I would’ve stocked up on more of his gear. Anyone know anywhere to get some?


Neptune had some. Just search google for "Buy BOG seeds" and you'll find some banks.


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Dec 20, 2020)

He was a great inspiration to me and will be often thought of as I continue to grow this lovely plant. RIP BOG.


----------



## ilovereggae (Dec 20, 2020)

Rusty the Robot said:


> RIP OG! Wish I would’ve stocked up on more of his gear. Anyone know anywhere to get some?








You searched for bog - DCSE







dcseedexchange.com





some in stock here.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Dec 20, 2020)

RIP B.O.G.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2020)

My 2 Sour Bubble smell like opening a roll of “Starks” from my childhood.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 20, 2020)

Omg what


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 20, 2020)

Confirmed by Mrs. Bog.

Greedy selfish breeders of the day dont hold a candle to the man and what hes shared with our community.
A whole generation of us learned from him and many others. One of the kindest heads. R.i.p Bushy.


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry to have heard this...my condolences to the family


----------



## tardis (Dec 21, 2020)

RIP Bog.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

tardis said:


> RIP Bog.


Heya tardis! Holy cow, long time! How have you been!


----------



## tardis (Dec 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Heya tardis! Holy cow, long time! How have you been!


Hey! Been really good. Stopped the weed for like 5 years and now back in full force. Opened a seed bank, dank realm seed bank this month carrying Aloha Island Genetics. Amazing breeder who Bog gave seeds to and did use some of Bogs gear in his genetics.

What have you been up to?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

tardis said:


> Hey! Been really good. Stopped the weed for like 5 years and now back in full force. Opened a seed bank, dank realm seed bank this month carrying Aloha Island Genetics. Amazing breeder who Bog gave seeds to and did use some of Bogs gear in his genetics.
> 
> What have you been up to?


Man, you’re living the dream! I moved around a bit, quit growing for a couple years but back with production license to boot! Starting a seed company this coming year my self, it’s been a long time dream!
How are your stomach issues doing? I have wondered about you over the years.


----------



## tardis (Dec 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Man, you’re living the dream! I moved around a bit, quit growing for a couple years but back with production license to boot! Starting a seed company this coming year my self, it’s been a long time dream!
> How are your stomach issues doing? I have wondered about you over the years.


The cannabis still works to aleviate my stomach issues. Had a rough couple of weeks this last 2 weeks but now stomach is on the mend.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

tardis said:


> The cannabis still works to aleviate my stomach issues. Had a rough couple of weeks this last 2 weeks but now stomach is on the mend.


Good to hear! I have been doing leaky gut therapy and having some great results. Cannabis helps the days but it’s getting easier to help also. I have a hope that it will help with my diabetes in time.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 21, 2020)

First seed I ever bought were bogbubble back in 03. Sparked my love for the plant and never looked back. Rip bog


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Dec 22, 2020)

RIP Bushy!
You will be missed so greatly... This year has been pretty crazy between losing Sub AND Bushy, plus COVID, I will always remember and look up to BOG, Bushy was one of the few guys in the industry who truly inspired me to start growing in the first place, back when I was a 17 year old kid at home. Amazing people at BOG, Always much love and my deepest condolences to all of his family, especially Mrs bushy of course !


----------



## ilovereggae (Dec 22, 2020)

Jamez Bean started a gofundme for Mrs Bushy


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJFKf_4BUAs/









Pat N, aka Mrs. B.O.G Benefit for Mr. B.O.G., organized by Jamez Bean


I’m starting a Go-Fund Me for B.O.G’s funeral expenses and general funds to he… Jamez Bean needs your support for Pat N, aka Mrs. B.O.G Benefit for Mr. B.O.G.



www.gofundme.com


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 22, 2020)

Subcool, Bog and Josey Wales.

Sour bubble was the best weed I ever had. I originally had a SB BX3 that was single cola fat stacking pure indica, that got lost to a raid. After that I got another batch of SB seeds and had the best most fire pheno, it wasn’t a single cola style, more stretchy growing. Not sure how I lost that one but I tried two more packs a few years ago but didn’t find any keepers.
I think this pic is of my fire pheno from back in the day. I also crossed SB to Yumbolt and called it bubble yum, we moved a bit of that during the early medical years of AZ.


----------



## YardG (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh no, that's very sad news. I was just thinking the other day that I hadn't seen any posts from him on IG in quite a long time. RIP BOG.


----------



## angel4us (Dec 22, 2020)

RIP BOG!!!!! I first grew bogs gear in 2003 and made made 40 plus crosses with it and spread the genetics around the world through the server fund at icmag !!! Godspeed bog see ya in the big garden bro !!!!


----------



## Quispp (Dec 28, 2020)

Was just telling a friend today about BOG, so thought I'd google him. Sad news indeed. I also started in 2003, following his recommendations on OverGrow. He was a great teacher, his techniques were simple but effective. RIP


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 29, 2020)

Quispp said:


> Was just telling a friend today about BOG, so thought I'd google him. Sad news indeed. I also started in 2003, following his recommendations on OverGrow. He was a great teacher, his techniques were simple but effective. RIP


I bought my first 1000w hps in 2003! Didn't get to grow for a while though. I just scored a pack of sour boggle on SHN. They sold out quick, wonder if they will restock.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2020)

I made another generation of Sour Bubble a couple years ago. My last BOG Sour Bubble is at 52 days along with a My Generation Sour Bubble. These are on Trich Watch now and just a few days out. These vegged well and bent em over early to LST and they made enough branching to train. This is the one plant I do not top. Both extremely frosty and the trykes are big with fat heads, mostly cloudy but still some clear. The BOG original still making a few new flowers. Next word on these will be at or after chop.

BOG was a treasure.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I made another generation of Sour Bubble a couple years ago. My last BOG Sour Bubble is at 52 days along with a My Generation Sour Bubble. These are on Trich Watch now and just a few days out. These vegged well and bent em over early to LST and they made enough branching to train. This is the one plant I do not top. Both extremely frosty and the trykes are big with fat heads, mostly cloudy but still some clear. The BOG original still making a few new flowers. Next word on these will be at or after chop.
> 
> BOG was a treasure.


Currently, I'm running his Sour Grapes and I'm looking forward to the Sour Bubble crossed with the grape punch.


----------



## Rusty the Robot (Dec 30, 2020)

Just scored 4 packs of BOG beans on DC Seed Exchange. There are a few flavors left if anyone’s interested.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 30, 2020)

I wonder if his wife is gonna continue on with BOG seeds or if this is the last of it?


----------



## Rusty the Robot (Dec 30, 2020)

Not sure, but figured I’d better jump on them while they are available.


----------



## ilovereggae (Dec 30, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I wonder if his wife is gonna continue on with BOG seeds or if this is the last of it?


I think she isn't doing too well herself she fell ill earlier this year. so I'm going to guess whatever is left is it. i think Jamez bean (dcse) was working on a cross using the SB male pollen he got from Bog. and that is who started the fundraiser. so my guess is that he may wind up with the final batch if there are any more left over. but who knows. 

I would get some now while they are still available.

kicking myself bc I really wanted to get a 100 pack of sour bubble to hunt thru someday. even emailed bog in Sept to see if he would be able to do that and he said yes. just never followed thru.

gonna treasure the rest of what I have left and eventually breed some so I never run out.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> I think she isn't doing too well herself she fell ill earlier this year. so I'm going to guess whatever is left is it. i think Jamez bean (dcse) was working on a cross using the SB male pollen he got from Bog. and that is who started the fundraiser. so my guess is that he may wind up with the final batch if there are any more left over. but who knows.
> 
> I would get some now while they are still available.
> 
> ...


Hit up the bog email and see if they still have beans. I got sour bubble, sour strawberry, and life saver plus a free pack of sour blu tooth for like 160 7-8 months ago.

just get a single pack or two and open the population up with an f2 mang.


----------



## ilovereggae (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Hit up the bog email and see if they still have beans. I got sour bubble, sour strawberry, and life saver plus a free pack of sour blu tooth for like 160 7-8 months ago.
> 
> just get a single pack or two and open the population up with an f2 mang.


I did the same, twice. in May and July. lol. Have a couple packs each left of SourBubble, SourStrawberry, SourLifesaver, SourBlutooth and Bogglegum. Plus some SBxGDP f4s a friend made.

I just wanted to grab another 100 pack of SB so I could someday pop the whole thing and do a real deal hunt. For now im gonna just wait til I have more room and then pop a pack of SB and keep the best male to breed with like you said. 

also the SourStrawberry is ridiculous. I love it so much I had to hide the jar from myself it tastes so good. one of my phenos smells like a pint of berries every time I open the jar.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> I did the same, twice. in May and July. lol. Have a couple packs each left of SourBubble, SourStrawberry, SourLifesaver, SourBlutooth and Bogglegum. Plus some SBxGDP f4s a friend made.
> 
> I just wanted to grab another 100 pack of SB so I could someday pop the whole thing and do a real deal hunt. For now im gonna just wait til I have more room and then pop a pack of SB and keep the best male to breed with like you said.
> 
> also the SourStrawberry is ridiculous. I love it so much I had to hide the jar from myself it tastes so good. one of my phenos smells like a pint of berries every time I open the jar.


Yeah I needed that one and the sour bubb. I was up in the air between the lifesaver and sour lifesaver, figured with a pack of sour bubb I could always recreate it and went with the lifesaver. I would hunt the sour bubb packs you have for the best females and run the males(backed up) into early flower to see if anything develops resin. If you use a couple nice females and a nice male or two you’ll open the population up exponentially f2. Hunt 100 of those and work the line on 
In your own direction


----------



## Quispp (Dec 30, 2020)

Rusty the Robot said:


> Just scored 4 packs of BOG beans on DC Seed Exchange. There are a few flavors left if anyone’s interested.


Thanks for the heads up. Bought some today


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 30, 2020)

Rusty the Robot said:


> Just scored 4 packs of BOG beans on DC Seed Exchange. There are a few flavors left if anyone’s interested.


damn was there any Sour Bubble in stock when you ordered?


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 30, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I wonder if his wife is gonna continue on with BOG seeds or if this is the last of it?


i emailed her a couple days ago and haven't gotten a response


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Dec 31, 2020)

Picked up the last pack of bogglegum at dcse, does anyone know if bog's son breeds, I haven't heard much about him in the past 10 years.


----------



## Mellow old School (Dec 31, 2020)

One of the best growers I have ever seen in soil back on Overgrow...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2021)

1 BOG Sour Bubble and a personal back chuck Sour Bubble down at 61 days, both have short stature but enough branching for some training. Heavy buds on both, impressive trykes. Original BOG plant turned almost black leafed green calyxes and red orange pistils. Other one nearly all green with a little purple. Extreme trich density even on bud leaves and most brown pistils pulled in. 10% clear 70% cloudy and 20z% amber. Pine and Berry smells at chop, no time too strong.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

Wish he were still around to see this. My favorite pheno of the SBT. The most indica dominant and frostiest of the females I got. Absolutely stunning pheno that IMO is perfectly representative of his work, and I’m keeping her forever in his memory. Smell is very blueberry. She’s so stocky and compact that she’s difficult to work with. Slow vegger and I’m going to get creative with training the clones.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 21, 2021)

One more update on the SBT, with a pic of the other pheno and the clone of the really frosty one. I was a little worried the buds wouldn’t get that big on the really frosty one, and they won’t be as big as the other pheno, but I’m starting to see activity beneath the surface that suggests the buds are about to start swelling.

The other pheno is making way bigger buds but doesn’t look as frosty. I’m hoping resin will improve later on. I’m keeping clones of both phenos for now, largely in memory of BOG, but I’m planning on working extensively with the super frosty one. Long term plan is to dust her with some BOG bubble pollen when I get around to hunting that pack. 

The clone seems to respond well to topping and training, but this pheno is still slow af vegging no matter what. Guaranteed to be some connoisseur grade smoke though, and my guess is she leans towards the blue moon rocks side.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 24, 2021)

Just put 3 cuts in the aero cloner. Already took a couple of the faster growing/bigger yielding but less frosty pheno. Growing a large quantity of this will be a lot of work. Lots of training, topping, defoliating, and waiting, but since she stays so compact I think I can get a good yield in 2 gallon pots inside my 2x2 tent under the qb96 if I direct the growth properly. Would take forever for them to get big enough to fill my 3x3. If I recall correctly this one is the fastest rooting of all 3. One of the females did not want to root, but she was more like the other pheno. I flowered her earlier and she’s almost dry. 

This one is definitely exceptional. I’ve been thinking about it. I haven’t been growing for all that long. Just a little over 2 years, but in that time this is definitely the frostiest pheno I’ve found. Frostier than any clone I’ve bought from a dispensary too. If I can figure out how to get a really good yield from these it will be totally worth the super long veg time. Flower time is looking to be 10+ weeks as well but all good things take time. I can’t wait to smoke some. Looks like the bud will be extremely dense. I might have to drop $75 to get this one tested.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 24, 2021)

Sour Boggle


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

Hopefully everyone is making F2’s . Always wanted to run Sour Bubble but never pulled the trigger and I’m regretting it now.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 24, 2021)

I have some really old Sour Bubble seeds and some also really old Sour Bubble F2s by Magilla. I think I'm going to work those into the next run and see if I can pop them. They're all at least 8-10 years old but have been sealed and refrigerated, so we'll see. If not, I have fresh packs of Sour Grape and Sour Lifesaver to fall back on.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 24, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I have some really old Sour Bubble seeds and some also really old Sour Bubble F2s by Magilla. I think I'm going to work those into the next run and see if I can pop them. They're all at least 8-10 years old but have been sealed and refrigerated, so we'll see. If not, I have fresh packs of Sour Grape and Sour Lifesaver to fall back on.


Could scuff a little and soak in peroxide for like 15 minutes wash off and germ as usual, could help with old seeds. I’ll open pollen the sour bubble or sour strawberry outdoors next season


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 24, 2021)

I have 6 Sour Grapes going and 4 seeds left in reserve... Depending on what comes out (M:F wise), I might do a open pollination or just hit my best male to the best female.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> I think she isn't doing too well herself she fell ill earlier this year. so I'm going to guess whatever is left is it. i think Jamez bean (dcse) was working on a cross using the SB male pollen he got from Bog. and that is who started the fundraiser. so my guess is that he may wind up with the final batch if there are any more left over. but who knows.
> 
> I would get some now while they are still available.
> 
> ...


This is true, from what I've heard on the web. I was watching some weed show on YouTube which was a tribute to BOG, they had the guy who owns seedsherenow on and they were setting up a fund to help put BOGs wife with expenses because she isn't doing to well either. They mentioned something about BOG's son trying to run it I believe but who knows really, I imagine they won't be restocked for a while.
I snagged a pack of sour boggle before everything sold out, wish I got some sour bubble and blue kush. From what I hear his blue moon rocks was some serious epic fire, people loved that strain, saw some pics of it on icmag and it was a beautiful squat pheno that had some nice purple to it.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This is true, from what I've heard on the web. I was watching some weed show on YouTube which was a tribute to BOG, they had the guy who owns seedsherenow on and they were setting up a fund to help put BOGs wife with expenses because she isn't doing to well either. They mentioned something about BOG's son trying to run it I believe but who knows really, I imagine they won't be restocked for a while.
> I snagged a pack of sour boggle before everything sold out, wish I got some sour bubble and blue kush. From what I hear his blue moon rocks was some serious epic fire, people loved that strain, saw some pics of it on icmag and it was a beautiful squat pheno that had some nice purple to it.


I picked up some Blue Moon Rocks from Oregon Green Seed, a few weeks ago, I think.


----------



## YardG (Jan 27, 2021)

Kinda wish I'd hopped on getting more Sour Boggle seeds after realizing what nice plants I got from them this summer, still do have 10 left though (also some Sour Strawberry, Sour Grape, Blue Kush, and Sour BluTooth). Sorry to hear Mrs BOG isn't doing well.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 27, 2021)

I still have a sour bubble pack from like 8yrs ago in the fridge also. Wanted to breed it but still not enough room where I'm at hopefully fixing that soon though


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I still have a sour bubble pack from like 8yrs ago in the fridge also. Wanted to breed it but still not enough room where I'm at hopefully fixing that soon though


What cross would that be Bx2?


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What cross would that be Bx2?


It just says sour bubble on the pack. Id take a pic but it's sealed in a paint can with desiccants


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What cross would that be Bx2?


Nm forgot the original is a backcross so yeah probably the original


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Nm forgot the original is a backcross so yeah probably the original


That’s the one I’d love to have. Lots of expressions in there. Primo smoke


----------



## ilovereggae (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> That’s the one I’d love to have. Lots of expressions in there. Primo smoke


the more recent packs of SourBubble were BX2/BX3 mix. I think not as many ppl wanted the BX3/4 packs so he made more BX2. Here's what BOG said when I asked him on 6/27:

me: "Out of curiosity, what BX gen are the current Sour Bubble seeds?"

bog: "The SB is back to bx 2 and 3 mixed as I still had original clone until recently. Some will be too single cola but some are better branching and make better moms."

I definitely got a few nice single cola phenos. my keeper has barely any side branching.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> the more recent packs of SourBubble were BX2/BX3 mix. I think not as many ppl wanted the BX3/4 packs so he made more BX2. Here's what BOG said when I asked him on 6/27:
> 
> me: "Out of curiosity, what BX gen are the current Sour Bubble seeds?"
> 
> ...


That’s what I was thinking. Bx2. Wonder if that Sprite pheno is in there? Seems like the first cross breeders make usually holds the gems.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> That’s what I was thinking. Bx2. Wonder if that Sprite pheno is in there? Seems like the first cross breeders make usually holds the gems.


is the sprite pheno like bright fruity sprite terps? My dubble sundae keeper is wicked sour and piney but has this limey sprite thing going on too in the background


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> is the sprite pheno like bright fruity sprite terps? My dubble sundae keeper is wicked sour and piney but has this limey sprite thing going on too in the background


Yes that’s the pheno that lots were after


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Apparently there’s a grape pheno in there too!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 29, 2021)

Couple more SBT pics. Can’t remember exactly when I flipped them and didn’t write it down on the pot. They’ll be ready when they’re ready. They both smell like blueberry. The less frosty one with the bigger buds has a slightly stronger smell.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Couple more SBT pics. Can’t remember exactly when I flipped them and didn’t write it down on the pot. They’ll be ready when they’re ready. They both smell like blueberry. The less frosty one with the bigger buds has a slightly stronger smell. View attachment 4810866View attachment 4810867


Nice!!


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 1, 2021)

Sour Boggle 
Left is female


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 1, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Sour Boggle
> Left is female
> View attachment 4813556View attachment 4813557


She’s a tight indica


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 1, 2021)

Hopefully lots of people are making F2’s


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 1, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hopefully lots of people are making F2’s


Planning on dusting her with something. Either her brother or some stored pollen


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hopefully lots of people are making F2’s


Made another generation of Sour Bubble, not really F2s as Sour Bubble is an IBL of a sour pheno of Bog Bubble selection.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 2, 2021)

It’s a new month so it’s time for another SBT update. Just the really frosty one this time. Starting to get some really nice purple tips on the calyxes, and the buds just keep filling out. I don’t see any reason not to let her go at least two more weeks. This main cola is just ridiculous. Keeps chunking out more and more and definitely isn’t done yet. 

I think I’ll be able to pull a very respectable yield from the clones. I’ve now got 5 cuts in the aero cloner. The fox farm grow big along with the aggressive training and pruning seem to be speeding up the veg time pretty considerably. I didn’t really mess with the mom much. Just topped her once and lollipopped a bit. I’m letting this clone grow into a big bush, and I’m going to try one outside this spring too.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

Well it’s been almost a week. Time for another update. Here’s a zoomed out picture of that main cola. I measured it. 8 inches of solid bud. 2 inch diameter. By far the most beastly cola I’ve ever grown and I think she still needs two more weeks. She shot out a bunch of new pistils over the weekend and I want a good amount of amber trichomes. All the clones I took are doing great. This pheno is extremely hardy.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well it’s been almost a week. Time for another update. Here’s a zoomed out picture of that main cola. I measured it. 8 inches of solid bud. 2 inch diameter. By far the most beastly cola I’ve ever grown and I think she still needs two more weeks. She shot out a bunch of new pistils over the weekend and I want a good amount of amber trichomes. All the clones I took are doing great. This pheno is extremely hardy.


I _love _the terpenes I found in my number two Sour Blutooth. The only thing that was lacking for me was density in the smoke itself. I use a vaporizer and I find it hard to identify strains that can provide dense vapor for more than a couple of puffs, or sessions. My Tahoe OG cut can do this, but I'm still chasing a better flavor in the same kind of package.

I'm going to try outside with my SBT #2 this year and maybe that will make a difference. 

You'll have to let us know how that one turns out!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

The other pheno isn’t quite as frosty, and I already plucked one nanner off it, but she has slightly better blueberry terps than the really pretty one. The one I’ve been posting a bunch is definitely the best. I’m really excited to see what she smells and smokes like after a good cure, and I’m really interested to see how that main cola looks all trimmed up and how much it weighs. The terps on both phenos are very blueberry forward and I think will be awesome after a good cure. My favorite method of consumption is a bong, so hopefully she smokes really smooth with some decent expansion and a nice blueberry exhale. I’m going to try this one outside this spring too.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 9, 2021)

And here’s the next generation of that wonderful pheno. Just potted up the 4th of 5 clones, one of which was taken more recently and isn’t rooted yet. She is super easy to clone. Takes about 10 days for nice, fat healthy roots. Everything about this pheno is incredibly hardy. I can’t wait to run her outdoors this spring. 

The original clone is responding extremely well to the training and pruning after being topped once. I’m going to let the original clone get really big. I bet I can get a massive haul with how big those buds are if I set up a dozen big colas and keep the lowers trimmed. The pruning and training really seems to help space out the nodes a little more which makes her a lot more manageable. I think I’ll veg this girl for at least another month. Nothing about this pheno is fast.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

So I neglected to trim this one lower bud off the SBT, and it looks like she self pollinated it. Worth popping or is it likely to herm?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 12, 2021)

If it’s in there, it’s in there, but you never know. Seems like the ones that are not selfed are a little better but it still has intersex traits. Pop it and see!


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I neglected to trim this one lower bud off the SBT, and it looks like she self pollinated it. Worth popping or is it likely to herm?View attachment 4824551


It’s an S1 but remember to clean the lowers. Pop it and see what you get


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> It’s an S1 but remember to clean the lowers. Pop it and see what you get


Yeah I’ve been learning more about proper pruning lately. I’ve been going in once around week 3-4 to trim up the lowers but I need to be more thorough and do a second pass once anything starts growing in. It’s been over 2 years since I started growing and I’m only now getting a proper handle on pruning and training. 

I was thinking about making a S1 and maybe a couple other feminized crosses with this pheno anyway. This might be an interesting trial run.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2021)

I run perpetual and herms can fuck things up royally. That prompts me to be rid of anything with intersex tendencies.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve been learning more about proper pruning lately. I’ve been going in once around week 3-4 to trim up the lowers but I need to be more thorough and do a second pass once anything starts growing in. It’s been over 2 years since I started growing and I’m only now getting a proper handle on pruning and training.
> 
> I was thinking about making a S1 and maybe a couple other feminized crosses with this pheno anyway. This might be an interesting trial run.


Strip the plants down a few days before putting into flower, and then remove any shaded lower bud sites between day 14-17. By day 21, bananas are already going to be present and potentially open


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

Time for the chop. Found 3 nanners today and I’m taking that as a sign. I would have loved to let these crowns develop more but I think she’s at 11 weeks. All good things must come to an end, and I’ll be flipping the multi-topped clone pretty soon.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 2, 2021)

Sour Boggle


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi all happy holidays!

I don't know if this is the right place to ask but I was wondering if anyone has any bog bubble seeds or perhaps somebody's made f2's? 

Just wondering how I can get my hands on some gear.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 24, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Hi all happy holidays!
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask but I was wondering if anyone has any bog bubble seeds or perhaps somebody's made f2's?
> 
> Just wondering how I can get my hands on some gear.


SeedsHereNow is the ONLY place i know to get his gear, officially. They deal directly with his family and every once in a while something gets restocked, unannounced so you gotta get lucky.....i scored some Sour Lifesaver a few months back....Sour BluTooth is currently in stock and so is Sweet & Sour Cindy.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> SeedsHereNow is the ONLY place i know to get his gear, officially. They deal directly with his family and every once in a while something gets restocked, unannounced so you gotta get lucky.....i scored some Sour Lifesaver a few months back....Sour BluTooth is currently in stock and so is Sweet & Sour Cindy.


Sweet cindy my bad


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> SeedsHereNow is the ONLY place i know to get his gear, officially. They deal directly with his family and every once in a while something gets restocked, unannounced so you gotta get lucky.....i scored some Sour Lifesaver a few months back....Sour BluTooth is currently in stock and so is Sweet & Sour Cindy.


Oh wow thanks man! I had no idea they were still restocking. I'll have to keep my fingers crossed they restock some bubble. Looking for that real bubblegum flavor


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 24, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Oh wow thanks man! I had no idea they were still restocking. I'll have to keep my fingers crossed they restock some bubble. Looking for that real bubblegum flavor


I grew some Bubblegum S1 from CSI....shit was good....had that pink bubblegum flavor mixed with pine....i didnt care for the pine, but the bubblegum flavor couldnt have been more spot on. I still have 5 or 6 seeds of it, hoping to get a straight up bubblegum pheno.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 25, 2021)

Sour Bluetooth is a good one. I found gas and fuel in one of the phenos I kept. Nice bud structure


----------



## CARE_giver (Apr 16, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Could scuff a little and soak in peroxide for like 15 minutes wash off and germ as usual, could help with old seeds. I’ll open pollen the sour bubble or sour strawberry outdoors next season


Did you ever do anything with these?

Ive been searching for 2004-2010 sour bubble genetics for months now since bogs passing.

such a bummer. I’ve had a bit of luck so far. But I plan to make seeds and want have a solid gene pool to select from.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2022)

My BOG gear was always very strong but also the slowest and weirdest veg time compared to most.


----------



## CARE_giver (Apr 16, 2022)

Yes indeed it is lol…

but with serious connoisseur quality like that I don’t even mind the veg, and yield.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2022)

Searching for Blue Moon Rocks…. For a friend.


----------



## YardG (Jul 17, 2022)

Nothing too interesting ATM, but started the rest of a pack of Sour Boggle the other day.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 17, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Searching for Blue Moon Rocks…. For a friend.


Been semi-actively trying to get those in the stash long before his passing...godspeed my friend.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 18, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Searching for Blue Moon Rocks…. For a friend.


I got a pack of those from Oregon Green Seed back in 2020, but I think they are long gone now.

When BOG died, I went nuts trying to get all I could get a hold of. I was kicking myself for not placing another, larger order directly with him when I had the chance. I had bought some previously, but not a lot.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 18, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I got a pack of those from Oregon Green Seed back in 2020, but I think they are long gone now.
> 
> When BOG died, I went nuts trying to get all I could get a hold of. I was kicking myself for not placing another, larger order directly with him when I had the chance. I had bought some previously, but not a lot.


A member on OG has been trying to track this strain down for a preservation run for the community. Holla if y’all hear anything! Thanks y’all!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 18, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> A member on OG has been trying to track this strain down for a preservation run for the community. Holla if y’all hear anything! Thanks y’all!


I haven't run the pack I have yet. Might be interested in helping out if you want to put us in touch.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 18, 2022)

BOG Sour Bubble BX3.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 21, 2022)

@SinBudd on ig is auctioning off a pack of blue moon rocks f2’s for anyone looking.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> @SinBudd on ig is auctioning off a pack of blue moon rocks f2’s for anyone looking.


this isn't IG auctioning magazine pal


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> this isn't IG auctioning magazine pal


Lol I was just posting up because people were looking for blue moon rocks?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> @SinBudd on ig is auctioning off a pack of blue moon rocks f2’s for anyone looking.


glad you got the humor...its 50/50 on here, when you make a joke if someone gets offended than starts talking shit back to you...haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Lol I was just posting up because people were looking for blue moon rocks?


nah all good im just joking around, i actually just went and tried to find it, couldn't find it on IG though


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 21, 2022)

I just sent off my pack of Blue Moon Rocks to be reproduced by @Doug Dawson -- Hopefully there will be some F2's available in the coming months.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 21, 2022)

I am going to say in Jan. Run will start around second week of Sept after my holidays and go till complete.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2022)

Doug Dawson said:


> I am going to say in Jan. Run will start around second week of Sept after my holidays and go till complete.


eh o...will there be any of the blue moon rocks f2 available down the line?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> eh o...will there be any of the blue moon rocks f2 available down the line?


If all goes well there will be thousands of them. I got over 1lb of seeds and 1/4 lb of pollen from my last run. They will not be offered up here though, it's against RIU's TOS. There will be a sign up on Overgrow. The whole point of the repro is to get these hard to find genetics to as many growers as possible.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2022)

Doug Dawson said:


> If all goes well there will be thousands of them. I got over 1lb of seeds and 1/4 lb of pollen from my last run. They will not be offered up here though, it's against RIU's TOS. There will be a sign up on Overgrow. The whole point of the repro is to get these hard to find genetics to as many growers as possible.


Nice dude goo to know...thanks


----------



## Budget Buds (Aug 2, 2022)

These are all I have left, prolly far more valuable now then when I bought em


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 15, 2022)

Budget Buds said:


> These are all I have left, prolly far more valuable now then when I bought emView attachment 5173677


Very cool. I got Bogglegum, Sour Bubble, Sour Boggle, LSD, Lifesaver, Grape Punch, Sweet Cindy, sweet and sour cindy and Lifestar of original stock. Also some Sour Blutooth, Sour Strawberry F2's and a Lifesaver x Sweet Cindy cross. Blue Moon Rocks was just added to the pile and moved to the top of the list to F2. That run will start in Sept. Sour Bubble thread here for any that wish to check it out. The journal was split into a veg and flower journal because Mars Hydro wanted it that way. 






BOG Sour Bubble flowering under a Mars Hydro FC 8000


The build quality of this light is very good. It went together easy and should do a fantastic job in the 5x5 space. Thanks for a quality product @MarsHydrofactory. This product can be found here for those looking to purchase. USA&Worldwide: https://mars-hydro.com Canada: https://marshydroled.ca...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 15, 2022)

Doug Dawson said:


> If all goes well there will be thousands of them. I got over 1lb of seeds and 1/4 lb of pollen from my last run. They will not be offered up here though, it's against RIU's TOS. There will be a sign up on Overgrow. The whole point of the repro is to get these hard to find genetics to as many growers as possible.


Guess i should sign up over there as i want in on those for sure.The Blue Moon in Blue Moon Rocks was made by my father in law.Sub claimed it but not quite true.Sub gave a cutting of Vic Highs sativa blueberry male to my father in law and to work with and he pollinated a micanopy moonbeam with it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 15, 2022)

vertnugs said:


> Guess i should sign up over there as i want in on those for sure.The Blue Moon in Blue Moon Rocks was made by my father in law.Sub claimed it but not quite true.Sub gave a cutting of Vic Highs sativa blueberry male to my father in law and to work with and he pollinated a micanopy moonbeam with it.


Is that so, small world bud. By all means pop over and sign up when it goes live. Sounds like you got some interesting stories to tell. Tag me when you join man.


----------



## Grojak (Aug 19, 2022)

Always looking for Sour Bubble and Bob Bubble.

I’ve still go an original pack of Sour Strawberry and 2 S&S Cindy’s. Also did a preservation on the Sour Straw taking it to F2. 

The Kush pheno in the Sour Strawberry is everything I’ve been looking for in an OG. It’s got that spicy/peppery terps and an amazing high. I don’t really get the strawberry on the Kush pheno but it’s one of those cuts I won’t be letting go of. 

Attached a photo of that purple Sour Straw Kush pheno. This killer cut is what I used for my F2 preservation.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

Wanted to being this up here, but saw that seedsherenow has a decent amount of bog seeds restocked..saw that they were restocked with some strains as far back as this past spring.

I just noticed them up for sale now. So anyone know what the deal with that is? I know bog and SHN worked together and had a pretty good relationship- SHN always held bog and very high regard which a legend should be. I'm guessing SHN acquired the rest of bog's seed stock after bog passed to maybe to help out bog's wife, thought I saw a post mentioning something along those lines?? Guessing once these seeds sell out... that's it because I imagine no one is going to be breeding under the name bog, considering he is gone.

I remember awhile back someone was impersonating bog's son online and selling seeds, pretty sure he scammed a decent amount of people. I know I read that his son is not carrying on bog seed business, that why I'm assuming once the seed stock is sold out its gone, sure there's alot though. Seedsherenow has always seemed like a legit company so I assume there is no monkey business with these bog seeds, SHN has always been legit when I ordered seeds, just wanted to see if anyone knows if SHN is maybe carrying on with some bog breeding projects?


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I read that his son is not carrying on bog seed business


I remember seeing that either he or someone in the fam did in fact take it up so who knows, I know honestly I'd be mildly concerned if i was going to be buying any of them though


----------



## tardis (Nov 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Wanted to being this up here, but saw that seedsherenow has a decent amount of bog seeds restocked..saw that they were restocked with some strains as far back as this past spring.
> 
> I just noticed them up for sale now. So anyone know what the deal with that is? I know bog and SHN worked together and had a pretty good relationship- SHN always held bog and very high regard which a legend should be. I'm guessing SHN acquired the rest of bog's seed stock after bog passed to maybe to help out bog's wife, thought I saw a post mentioning something along those lines?? Guessing once these seeds sell out... that's it because I imagine no one is going to be breeding under the name bog, considering he is gone.
> 
> I remember awhile back someone was impersonating bog's son online and selling seeds, pretty sure he scammed a decent amount of people. I know I read that his son is not carrying on bog seed business, that why I'm assuming once the seed stock is sold out its gone, sure there's alot though. Seedsherenow has always seemed like a legit company so I assume there is no monkey business with these bog seeds, SHN has always been legit when I ordered seeds, just wanted to see if anyone knows if SHN is maybe carrying on with some bog breeding projects?


SeedsHereNow's James Bean is friends with Bogs family. Bogs REAL son is still making the Bog Seeds for Seeds Here Now. They are legit and nothing nefarious going on. In fact when James Bean heard that fake Bog scam he believed it was the Real Bogs son he Knew and then supported him to show no bad blood for doing his own thing, only to find out it wasn't really him and Bogs real son (sorry I don't know his name) IS loyal to seeds here now. So those seeds do support Bogs family.


----------



## tardis (Nov 25, 2022)

tardis said:


> SeedsHereNow's James Bean is friends with Bogs family. Bogs REAL son is still making the Bog Seeds for Seeds Here Now. They are legit and nothing nefarious going on. In fact when James Bean heard that fake Bog scam he believed it was the Real Bogs son he Knew and then supported him to show no bad blood for doing his own thing, only to find out it wasn't really him and Bogs real son (sorry I don't know his name) IS loyal to seeds here now. So those seeds do support Bogs family.


I know this because I have a mutual friend with James Bean and they told James Bean I got scammed and he immediatly gave me credit for what I spent on seedsherenow, actually looking back he gave me more than anything I spent. Really stand up guy, much respect. He honestly didn't have to do any of that and didnt' owe me anything for my decision to think the bogs son scam was real, but he still went out of his way to make it right to me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

tardis said:


> SeedsHereNow's James Bean is friends with Bogs family. Bogs REAL son is still making the Bog Seeds for Seeds Here Now. They are legit and nothing nefarious going on. In fact when James Bean heard that fake Bog scam he believed it was the Real Bogs son he Knew and then supported him to show no bad blood for doing his own thing, only to find out it wasn't really him and Bogs real son (sorry I don't know his name) IS loyal to seeds here now. So those seeds do support Bogs family.


Ya I figured as much, I knew seedsherenow is legit.


----------



## tardis (Nov 26, 2022)

Grojak said:


> Always looking for Sour Bubble and Bob Bubble.
> 
> I’ve still go an original pack of Sour Strawberry and 2 S&S Cindy’s. Also did a preservation on the Sour Straw taking it to F2.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to growing y our Sour Strawberry


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I figured as much, I knew seedsherenow is legit.


They US based? For some reason I thought they're in Canada.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Nov 26, 2022)

Sweet I just bought a pack of sour bubble


----------



## skuba (Nov 26, 2022)

So the new stock on SHN are new seeds produced by bog’s son using the old pollen and females? It gets confusing with the old “bog’s son” scam.
I do remember the last emerald cup I went to, BOG family had a booth in the SHN suite. Very kind people


----------



## tardis (Nov 26, 2022)

skuba said:


> So the new stock on SHN are new seeds produced by bog’s son using the old pollen and females? It gets confusing with the old “bog’s son” scam.
> I do remember the last emerald cup I went to, BOG family had a booth in the SHN suite. Very kind people


He kept clones of both the male and female parents of all strains.


----------



## tardis (Nov 26, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> They US based? For some reason I thought they're in Canada.


They are very USA


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Nov 26, 2022)

The Sour Bubble hasn't been of the same quality since the 3rd backcross, well over a decade ago. The Bx2 was his best generation. 

The males selected since then have been hit and miss, with lower potency and taller expressions popping up regularly. 

Still having the same parent stock is a story a lot of older growers have heard before, and we know how it ends too. The proof will need to be in the pudding and that burden has been placed on the consumer until we see proof otherwise.

Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 2, 2022)

Blue Kush on deck. One Blue Moon Rocks in back left of tent.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 3, 2022)

Saw on IG that Tony Green has his own selection of sour bubble that he says he's been running for over a decade....and is releasing seeds in the spring I believe.....so Sour Bubble is gonna continue in BOGs honor with a legit breeder at the helm.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 3, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Saw on IG that Tony Green has his own selection of sour bubble that he says he's been running for over a decade....and is releasing seeds in the spring I believe.....so Sour Bubble is gonna continue in BOGs honor with a legit breeder at the helm.


I know he has listed crosses he will be releasing, not sure if he will be selling straight Sour Bubble. I messaged him to ask. I do believe BOG's son is going to be carrying on the lines though. BOG genetics will survive. 

EDIT: Ok so he just responded and will be releasing straight Sour Bubble as well. Super cool.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Dec 3, 2022)

May the best man win


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## toomp (Dec 11, 2022)

I got one that turn purp


Doug Dawson said:


> BOG Sour Bubble BX3.
> View attachment 5165600


i got one that looked like this abought 1.5 tall in a 2 gallon. the entire plant look like 1 big bud


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2022)

Sunshine4 x Bye Ya. Got 4/6 females, stocky with wide and thick leaves only 26 days 12/12 from seed.

6 Death Star x Runaway Bride at 61 days are the best lookin bunch in the garden, more later.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 12, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> View attachment 5236421


Thankfully I am good for Sour Bubble now. Passed out these plus 100 or so more packs.

Still have these left.



They are F2's but still BX3 F2's


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Dec 30, 2022)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thankfully I am good for Sour Bubble now. Passed out these plus 100 or so more packs.View attachment 5236760
> 
> Still have these left.
> 
> ...


Man that looks amazing! @Doug Dawson 
I forget you’re over here too, very used to seeing you over on OG brother. 

I just got my first pack of BOG bubble open pollinated F2s today in my mailbox from a buddy on OG.

I can’t wait to run them this year and I will definitely be keeping the strain around in my garden for years to come as I’ve been dying to grow it for as long as I can remember.

Then later maybe I will use some as moms in pollen chucking adventures too.


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 30, 2022)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thankfully I am good for Sour Bubble now. Passed out these plus 100 or so more packs.View attachment 5236760
> 
> Still have these left.
> 
> ...


I grew the sour boggle about 10 years ago and they all turned out just like the bubba that was circulating in socal. Did you find much different in your bx?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 31, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> I forget you’re over here too, very used to seeing you over on OG brother.


Yeah, I pop in from time to time. Still many great folks here 



Spindle818 said:


> Did you find much different in your bx?


Not really, plants were pretty uniform. I did get one male that was very branchy which was out of character but something folks look for. That male helped pollinate my F2's so it's genetics are in the mix.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2023)

hillbill said:


> Sunshine4 x Bye Ya. Got 4/6 females, stocky with wide and thick leaves only 26 days 12/12 from seed.
> 
> 6 Death Star x Runaway Bride at 61 days are the best lookin bunch in the garden, more later.


Was wondering where this post went.
Hillbill posted in wrong thread
Obviously Stoner Error!


----------



## CottonBrainz (Monday at 2:17 AM)

Doug Dawson seeds arrived what a great guy!! I will be popping these along with the sb pack from shn in a little while when i get more veg room.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Wednesday at 9:07 AM)

BOG Blue Kush is doing good. Got 6 males and 7 females. Pollen collection will start soon.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Wednesday at 9:08 AM)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Yesterday at 10:23 AM)

CottonBrainz said:


> Doug Dawson seeds arrived what a great guy!! I will be popping these along with the sb pack from shn in a little while when i get more veg room.
> View attachment 5246635


Glad they made it bud. See, it pays to have an account on Overgrow, lol. I appreciate you taking the conversation there so we can keep in line with RIU's TOS. Don't want to be hit by the ban hammer.


----------



## Gemtree (Yesterday at 11:01 AM)

Doug Dawson said:


> Glad they made it bud. See, it pays to have an account on Overgrow, lol. I appreciate you taking the conversation there so we can keep in line with RIU's TOS. Don't want to be hit by the ban hammer.


You can trade on here now.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

Where would that be? Can you point me to a link please? I ask because in this thread, which is only from the end of Nov, says you 100% cannot.






Is it legal to trade seeds?


If legal, I'm wondering if anybody close to me has seed to trade. Calgary Alberta. I have outdoor sativa, a mix of Strawberry Cough and Raspberry Boogie. I didn't notice any difference between the two, they appear to be exactly the same. Grown in certified organic soil, no chemicals were used...



rollitup.org


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)

Doug Dawson said:


> Where would that be? Can you point me to a link please? I ask because in this thread, which is only from the end of Nov, says you 100% cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, they just changed it like the other day very, very recently, it might’ve been just within the last few days if I’m not mistaken. @Doug Dawson


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Yesterday at 11:16 AM)

Tuesday Sunni posted this, under the new Classifieds section and I would link it for you, but I’m on my IPhone and I’m not exactly sure how to do that on here..


----------



## Doug Dawson (Yesterday at 11:31 AM)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Tuesday Sunni posted this, under the new Classifieds section and I would link it for you, but I’m on my IPhone and I’m not exactly sure how to do that on here.. View attachment 5247867


Thanks bud, I found it, looks like it just happened Tuesday, very cool.


----------

